# La Magic Mouse



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Alors voilà je me pose une question sur cette souris que je trouve sublime et que je vais très probablement acheter le plus vite possible  .

A votre avis comment fait-on pour les raccourcis Dashboard et Exposé ? ont-ils été supprimés ?


----------



## jpmiss (21 Octobre 2009)

Une souris... sublime...


----------



## boodou (21 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Une souris... sublime...



Je l'attrape par la queue, je la montre à ces messieurs ...


----------



## nellie (21 Octobre 2009)

Prudente, j'attends de l'essayer avant ... de la trouver sublime!

_edit : je ne testerai pas la magic mouse, je suis toujours sous Tiger!_


----------



## momo-fr (21 Octobre 2009)

-Laurent- a dit:


> Alors voilà je me pose une question sur cette souris que je trouve sublime et que je vais très probablement acheter le plus vite possible  .



Consumérisme aggravé il y a opposition entre "très probable" et "le plus vite possible". :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2009)

A priori, pour les raccourcis pour Dashboard et Exposé, il faudra s'en passer et faire avec les touches du clavier.


PS : était-il bien utile d'ouvrir un nouveau fil pour poser cette question alors que celui-ci faisait parfaitement l'affaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

Oups désolé  c'est qu'il y a trop de pages sur l'autre 

Et puis ce serait bien que les premiers utilisateurs de cette souris nous donnent leurs ressentis sur ce topic


----------



## Bodhi (21 Octobre 2009)

-Laurent- a dit:


> Et puis ce serait bien que les premiers utilisateurs de cette souris nous donnent leurs ressentis sur ce topic




Je ressens une érection rien qu'en la regardant, imagine quand je vais la toucher


----------



## TiteLine (21 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> A priori, pour les raccourcis pour Dashboard et Exposé, il faudra s'en passer et faire avec les touches du clavier.
> 
> 
> PS : était-il bien utile d'ouvrir un nouveau fil pour poser cette question alors que celui-ci faisait parfaitement l'affaire ?




C'est effectivement la conclusion à la laquelle j'en suis arrivée après avoir regardé la démo et lu les caractéristiques du mulot, notamment celles concernant la configuration dans Préférences Système. Et j'avoue que ça me déçoit un brin en ce qui concerne Exposé  dont je me sers souvent. L'utilisation du clavier n'est cependant pas rédhibitoire et il me tarde de trouver ce nouveau mulot chez mon APR afin de remplacer ma Mighty Mouse.


----------



## Bjeko (21 Octobre 2009)

Pour dashboard et exposé, il n'y a qu'a activer l'option pour les faire apparaître en pointant dans les coins de l'écran, donc sans passer par le clavier. C'est super-pratique et je ne pourrais plus m'en passer... par contre ça déconcerte un peu les "invités" qui accèdent à mon ordi... ^^


----------



## TiteLine (21 Octobre 2009)

Bjeko a dit:


> Pour dashboard et exposé, il n'y a qu'a activer l'option pour les faire apparaître en pointant dans les coins de l'écran, donc sans passer par le clavier. C'est super-pratique et je ne pourrais plus m'en passer... par contre ça déconcerte un peu les "invités" qui accèdent à mon ordi... ^^



Tu as vu ça où ? :rateau:  En regardant sur le net, je n'ai rien vu de tel. Tu parles bien de la Magic Mouse et non du trackpad Multi-Touch?


----------



## Bjeko (21 Octobre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Tu as vu ça où ? :rateau:  En regardant sur le net, je n'ai rien vu de tel. Tu parles bien de la Magic Mouse et non du trackpad Multi-Touch?



Va voir dans la configuration de spaces/exposé dans les préférences système


----------



## TiteLine (21 Octobre 2009)

Bjeko a dit:


> Va voir dans la configuration de spaces/exposé dans les préférences système




C'est vrai que ça peut le faire  (et ça va le faire, il me tarde encore plus l'arrivée de la bestiole )

Enfin ça ne remplace pas tout à fait ce qu'on pouvait avoir sur la Mighty Mouse. Je pourrais aussi utiliser le clic secondaire mais je perdrais le clic droit. Le problème est en parti dû à l'absence de bouton central (la fameuse bouboule avait finalement quelques avantages) ainsi que des clics latéraux"

Comme d'hab, je regarde toujours au mauvais endroit.


----------



## Sushiwa (21 Octobre 2009)

Pour exposé il y a une touche dédiée sur le clavier. En revanche pour le "bouton n°3" (clic sur la molette) donc je me servait tout le temps pour ouvrir les pages dans un nouvel onglet sur safari ça risque de poser problème. A moins que la Magic Mouse ne dispose de 3 zone de clics.


----------



## mxmac (21 Octobre 2009)

y'a nul part ou faire une petition pour une version filaire, pas besoin de 8 a 10 heures de bluetooth/jour


----------



## death_denied (21 Octobre 2009)

Moi aussi je regrette énormément les 2 autres boutons de la Mighty Mouse et surtout qu'il n'y ai pas une version filaire de cette Magic Mouse.


----------



## manix93 (21 Octobre 2009)

Juste une question à titre d'info et sans aucune arrière pensée .. Mais pourquoi une version filaire ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2009)

Pour ne pas avoir de piles à changer ou à recharger régulièrement ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

manix93 a dit:


> Juste une question à titre d'info et sans aucune arrière pensée .. Mais pourquoi une version filaire ?



Je pense que c'est pour le prix, en filiaire elle serait forcément moins chère  En tout cas moi ça me dérangera pas de changer les piles :love: . 
Et puis faire une souris assez "révolutionnaire" avec le multitouch, ça choquerai un peu le fil (c'est la préhistoire maintenant dans l'aire Bluetooth et wifi  )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2009)

Prise en main de la Magic Mouse


----------



## Baracca (21 Octobre 2009)

Elle me fait de l'il aussi c'est petite souris 

C'est vrai que j'avais pensé aussi que version filaire pourrait être sympa (moins chère et pas besoin de changer les pilles) mais en même temps cela ne ferait pas pour nouvel objet technologique qui voit vers l'avenir 

Ps: vivement que je ne nettoie plus cette foutu bouboule qui s'encrasse régulièrement


----------



## mxmac (21 Octobre 2009)

La prehistoire on en reparlera quand vous aurait un bon cancer de la main parce qu'elle n'a pas aimé les ondes que tu lui a infligé !!!


Une filaire merci !!!


----------



## nicoplanet (21 Octobre 2009)

Testée chez CiCenter à Lyon : ils ont aussi le nouvel iMac en démo, pour les Lyonnais...

La souris est pas mal du tout : notamment un touché agréable, surtout pour le défilement (façon roue libre, à « impulsion » comme c'est décrit dans les préférences). Ça serait bien qu'ils l'adaptent sur les trackpads des MacBook Pro d'ailleurs !

Sinon, un peu dommage : c'est du plastique. Je m'attendais à du verre, comme les trackpads. En revanche, le petit bouton ON/OFF est assez sexy, comme le bouton HOLD des iPod ! :love:

Elle est assez petite, et plutôt lourde ; bien « lestée » en fait, et agréable sous la main. Par contre, il faudra voir à l'usage « niveau crampes ». Les gestes à 2 doigts ne me semblent pas forcément hyper naturels... :mouais:

Quoi qu'il en soit, je suis plutôt convaincu dans l'ensemble.


----------



## Baracca (21 Octobre 2009)

mxmac a dit:


> La prehistoire on en reparlera quand vous aurait un bon cancer de la main parce qu'elle n'a pas aimé les ondes que tu lui a infligé !!!
> 
> 
> Une filaire merci !!!



Je suis partisan aussi pour éviter le max de risques, mais alors faut aussi arrêter le four micro ondes pour rechauffer les aliments et éviter ainsi d'avoir  un cancer des dents, de la machoire, de la langue, etc....


----------



## mxmac (21 Octobre 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Je suis partisan aussi pour éviter le max de risques, mais alors faut aussi arrêter le four micro ondes pour rechauffer les aliments et éviter ainsi d'avoir  un cancer des dents, de la machoire, de la langue, etc....



Testeur en main un micro-onde fait moins d'onde dans une pièce qu'un téléphone portable et l'agitation continue 2 minutes hors du four ... une souris c'est mettre la main dans le four en arche a la longue ...


----------



## aCLR (21 Octobre 2009)

> Par contre le passage d'une page à l'autre dans Safari, qui s'active en glissant deux doigts latéralement sur la surface de la souris n'a pas convaincu les journalistes, la posture de la main étant quelque peu inconfortable pour réaliser cette action, puisqu'il faut également tenir la souris par ses côtés avec deux autres doigts.




Pour l'avoir testée, je suis bien de leur avis


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

En même temps, suffit de regarder la vidéo pour voir que le mouvement de balayage gauche/droite ; droite/gauche est tout sauf naturel


----------



## boodou (21 Octobre 2009)

Je l'ai testé vite fait ... c'est vraiment un produit plus abouti que la précédente.
Très agréable à utiliser, très bonne réactivité. Après, pour une utilisation intensive plusieurs heures d'affilées je ne sais pas.
Bel objet en tout cas.  




eseldorm a dit:


> En même temps, suffit de regarder la vidéo pour voir que le mouvement de balayage gauche/droite ; droite/gauche est tout sauf naturel



On s'y fait ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

Apparement pour les clics, ça serait un 'HP' (qui n'en est pas un, passons).
Si tu la coupes (OFF) et que tu cliques, ça donne quoi ? Clic ou pas clic ?


----------



## boodou (21 Octobre 2009)

Bah là je ne l'ai plus sous la main mais j'ai vraiment eu la sensation d'un clic physique réel.


----------



## Liyad (21 Octobre 2009)

Bon, demain je fais le tour des APR de Montpellier (bientôt l'Apple Store =D) pour tester et si coup de coeur, achat !

Vous êtes plusieurs à l'avoir testé, pourquoi ne pas l'avoir acheté ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2009)

Liyad a dit:


> Vous êtes plusieurs à l'avoir testé, pourquoi ne pas l'avoir acheté ?



Mystère et boule de gomme


----------



## boodou (22 Octobre 2009)

Liyad a dit:


> Bon, demain je fais le tour des APR de Montpellier (bientôt l'Apple Store =D) pour tester et si coup de coeur, achat !
> 
> Vous êtes plusieurs à l'avoir testé, pourquoi ne pas l'avoir acheté ?



Elle était présente avec les nouveaux Imac en démo, mais pas en stock ...


----------



## Sushiwa (22 Octobre 2009)

Chez qui ? iTribu ? Tu sais quand ils vont en recevoir ?


----------



## manix93 (22 Octobre 2009)

mxmac a dit:


> La prehistoire on en reparlera quand vous aurait un bon cancer de la main parce qu'elle n'a pas aimé les ondes que tu lui a infligé !!!
> 
> 
> Une filaire merci !!!


 

Je comprends ton point et vue ... et le partage sur pas mal de techno sans fil (sans pour autant les éviter je dois l'avouer ..)

Mais cancer de la main avec du BT  si il ya bien une techno sans fil qui rayonne le moins c'est bien celle-ci 

Effectivement appliquer un principe de précaution sur les produits sans fil est une manière de voir les choses .. mais là c'est poussé le principe un peu loin non ?  (tout ceci sans jugement  )


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Octobre 2009)

En effet la maniabilité ne semble pas si évidente et faut de la place sur son bureau semble-t-il


----------



## shenrone (22 Octobre 2009)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Testée chez CiCenter à Lyon : ils ont aussi le nouvel iMac en démo, pour les Lyonnais...
> 
> La souris est pas mal du tout : notamment un touché agréable, surtout pour le défilement (façon roue libre, à « impulsion » comme c'est décrit dans les préférences). Ça serait bien qu'ils l'adaptent sur les trackpads des MacBook Pro d'ailleurs !
> 
> ...



Ouah il faut que j'envoie un pot me la chercher


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2009)

Sushiwa a dit:


> Chez qui ? iTribu ? Tu sais quand ils vont en recevoir ?




Semaine prochaine .

Je trouve la souris extraordinaire , vraiment meilleure que la merdy mouse .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h39 ----------




Liyad a dit:


> Bon, demain je fais le tour des APR de Montpellier (bientôt l'Apple Store =D) pour tester et si coup de coeur, achat !
> 
> Vous êtes plusieurs à l'avoir testé, pourquoi ne pas l'avoir acheté ?




Pas dispo seule .


----------



## ludolo (22 Octobre 2009)

Hello !
quelqu'un saurait me dire la durée de vie des piles dans la souris ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Octobre 2009)

Aucune idée mais sur ma Logitech ça tenait plus d'un mois. Ptet même deux, jsais plus trop.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Octobre 2009)

Aujourd'hui j'ai profité de ce que j'étais à Bordeaux pour aller chez l'APR ou j'ai acheté mon iMac (iConcept) me payer le coup d'oeil des nouveaux iMac et de la nouvelle souris.

Les nouveaux iMac sont magnifiques et le 27 pouces vraiment (trop ?) immense.

Sur les modèles en exposition ils avaient remplacé la Magic Mouse par une Mighty Mouse. Mais la vendeuse est allé chercher la Magic Mouse pour la montrer à un client intéressé par ces iMac. Et pendant qu'ils discutaient, j'ai pû un peu la manipuler.

Elle est très belle et surtout très plate. Donc la sensation est vraiment très différente d'avec la Mighty Mouse (ou même n'importe quelle autre souris). La Mighty Mouse, quand tu la prends en main, elle remplit bien la main. Là, du fait de sa faible épaisseur, non. Ca me rappelle un peu la souris ronde des premiers iMac.

Les clic gauche et droit ainsi que le défilement à un doigt en faisant glisser le doigt sur la souris ne semblent pas poser de problèmes. En revanche, je suis plus circonspect sur le côté pratique du défilement à 2 doigts. Question d'habitude peut-être.

Mais je verrai bien ce qu'il en est vraiment quand je l'aurai et que je l'aurai un peu utilisée.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais je verrai bien ce qu'il en est vraiment quand je l'aurai et que je l'aurai un peu utilisée.



Tu l'as achetée ?


----------



## Fìx (23 Octobre 2009)

ludolo a dit:


> Hello !
> quelqu'un saurait me dire la durée de vie des piles dans la souris ?



Ah c'est à pile?!  

J'pensais qu'y'aurait au moins un système de recharge par le mouvement ou par absorption de la chaleur de la main! 


J'rigole!  


Nan mais sans dec', j'aurai quand même imaginé une base où la poser pour la recharger.... c'est pas le cas? :mouais:


----------



## Lumpy (23 Octobre 2009)

Non, c'est à piles


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Tu l'as achetée ?



Je l'avais commandée sur l'Apple Store. Mais finalement, j'ai annulé la commande et hier je suis revenu chez mon APR la précommander. Normalement ils devraient l'avoir lundi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h22 ----------

Lu ici :



> on peut associer au clic droit/gauche une action telle qu'une fonction d'Exposé ("Toutes les fenêtres" par exemple). Mais on perd le clic central et ceux sur les côtés.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2009)

Il n'y a pt'et pas de clic mécanique mais il y a une partie mobile


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2009)

Pour les piles il n'y a qu'a mettre des piles rechargeables, c'est ce que je ferai une fois après avoir fini les piles livrées avec la souris 

Pour ma part je l'aurai pas avant le 6 nov., date à laquelle elle est dispo à la fnac, je suis obligé de l'acheter là bas j'ai un chèque-cadeau à dépenser


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Aujourd'hui j'ai profité de ce que j'étais à Bordeaux pour aller chez l'APR ou j'ai acheté mon iMac (iConcept) me payer le coup d'oeil des nouveaux iMac et de la nouvelle souris.
> 
> Les nouveaux iMac sont magnifiques et le 27 pouces vraiment (trop ?) immense.
> 
> Sur les modèles en exposition ils avaient remplacé la Magic Mouse par une Mighty Mouse. Mais la vendeuse est allé chercher la Magic Mouse pour la montrer à un client intéressé par ces iMac. Et pendant qu'ils discutaient, j'ai pû un peu la manipuler.



Ont dit plus Mighty Mouse mais "Apple Mouse"  et puis les dispos seul tourne du 5 au 20 novembre


----------



## Fìx (24 Octobre 2009)

-Laurent- a dit:


> Pour les piles il n'y a qu'a mettre des piles rechargeables, c'est ce que je ferai une fois après avoir fini les piles livrées avec la souris
> 
> Pour ma part je l'aurai pas avant le 6 nov., date à laquelle elle est dispo à la fnac, je suis obligé de l'acheter là bas j'ai un chèque-cadeau à dépenser



Peut-être, mais n'empêche que j'trouve ça dingue qu'à l'heure des batteries lithium, Apple s'obtine avec des piles! :mouais: _(d'autant que ça ne leur ressemble pas j'trouve! ... Sont plutôt orienté vers l'écolo en c'moment!)_

J'serai pas étonné qu'une Magic Mouse 2 voit le jour d'ici peu avec, soit un câble direct, soit un chargeur!


Pis la souris doit être carrément lestée avec ces piles non?!  ...si ça s'rapproche du poids de la Mighty Mouse sans fil, non merci pour moi!


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Pis la souris doit être carrément lestée avec ces piles non?!  ...si ça s'rapproche du poids de la Mighty Mouse sans fil, non merci pour moi!



l'ex mighty mouse BT pouvais fonctionner qu'avec une seule pile


----------



## Fìx (24 Octobre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> l'ex mighty mouse BT pouvais fonctionner qu'avec une seule pile



Ah?... Ok.... 

J'connais que celle de mon patron qu'il a acheté pour son MBP.... me suis pas attardé sur elle...

Je me suis juste rapidement délesté (hihi) d'elle pour y brancher ma mienne équipé d'un fil... :love:

Mais vu le poids qu'elle fait, j'ose espérer qu'elle a deux piles! Parceque sinon.......


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Ont dit plus Mighty Mouse mais "Apple Mouse"  et puis les dispos seules tournent du 5 au 20 novembre



J'ai de la chance alors , mon apr en aura la semaine prochaine .


----------



## vesgor (24 Octobre 2009)

Elle est dispo chez qui cette nouvelle souris ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> et puis les dispos seul tourne du 5 au 20 novembre



Ben moi, chez iConcept à Bordeaux on m'a dit lundi, ce qui m'a surpris d'ailleurs. 

Enfin bon, ils m'appelleront quand ils les auront. Donc plus qu'à attendre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h21 ----------




vesgor a dit:


> Elle est dispo chez qui cette nouvelle souris ?



A ce jour, chez personne.


----------



## redsquare (24 Octobre 2009)

Chez ICLG à Lyon, je leur conseille de faire vite : j'attends depuis un mois déjà mes deux Mighty Mouse Wireless (commandées et payées en même temps que mes Imac ) et pour me faire patienter, ils me font passer sur Magic Mouse.

Ils nous les ont promises à la toute fin du mois d'Octobre, ou au tout début du mois de Novembre...


----------



## DrFatalis (24 Octobre 2009)

"La prehistoire on en reparlera quand vous aurait un bon cancer de la main parce qu'elle n'a pas aimé les ondes que tu lui a infligé !!!"

Ben voyons. 

Et aussi un cancer généralisé depuis que Mr Marconi a mis au point la radio.
Sans parler de wces salauds de rayons cosmiques, cet enfoiré de soleil, et ce fichu granite...
Sans parler du potassium radio-actif contenu dans ces saletés d'êtres humains... :love:

C'est pas pour dire, mais un nombre étonnant de décès se produit dans des lits. Je crois que, par principe de précaution, on devrait interdire ce meuble. C'est ce qu'il convient de faire avec le genre de conte à dormir debout que nous servent les "ondophobes"...

Un exemple des cuistreries que l'on lit: "après un micro-onde, l'agitation continue 2 min". Il s'agit, je pense, de l'agitation des molécules d'eau à l'origine du chauffage de la nourriture. Outre que j'ai du mal à voir d'où sort ce chiffre de 120 s, quel rapport avec les ondes? Car si les ondes génèrent l'agitation moléculaire, l'inverse n'est pas vrai (chauffer de l'eau ne génère pas des micro-ondes...). :rateau:

Oui à une souris filaire, simplement pur ne pas avoir de souci de piles. Les piles, c'est un emm... inutile (qui est gêné par le fil?).

Perso, j'utilise un trakcpad, je trouve que plus l'écran est grand, plus la souris est inadaptée.
Un de mes amis, grand amateur de souris, attend d'ailleurs la "magic" mouse de pied ferme...


----------



## redsquare (24 Octobre 2009)

Superbe, ton abyssin, DrFatalis !!


----------



## PER180H (25 Octobre 2009)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Un exemple des cuistreries que l'on lit: "après un micro-onde, l'agitation continue 2 min". Il s'agit, je pense, de l'agitation des molécules d'eau à l'origine du chauffage de la nourriture. Outre que j'ai du mal à voir d'où sort ce chiffre de 120 s, quel rapport avec les ondes? Car si les ondes génèrent l'agitation moléculaire, l'inverse n'est pas vrai (chauffer de l'eau ne génère pas des micro-ondes...). :rateau:



En fait l'agitation continue... tant que le plat est chaud :rateau:. J'espère qu'elle dure plus de 120s d'ailleurs, sinon, y'a intérêt à manger vite !


----------



## shenrone (25 Octobre 2009)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Perso, j'utilise un trakcpad, je trouve que plus l'écran est grand, plus la souris est inadaptée.
> Un de mes amis, grand amateur de souris, attend d'ailleurs la "magic" mouse de pied ferme...



Oh putain un chat sur le précieux WTF


----------



## DrFatalis (25 Octobre 2009)

Après tout, un caht sur les souris, c'est un peu ce thread, non ?  
Merci à Redsquare, je partage son avis 

Pouvu qu'apple propose une version filaire... Ou alors ils vont vendre bientôt des ipiles (je les vois bien avec un format de pile propriétaire...)


----------



## ianos (25 Octobre 2009)

bah surtout par ce côté illogique de vendre un produit pas vert...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2009)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Pouvu qu'apple propose une version filaire... Ou alors ils vont vendre bientôt des ipiles (je les vois bien avec un format de pile propriétaire...)



Des piles B'n'L, comme celles de Buzz Lightyear


----------



## alargeau (27 Octobre 2009)

Cette Magic Mouse est en effet tout à fait magique. Apple nous a fait un réel tour de magie en nous présentant la première souris multi-touch. En même temps, Apple pour qui chaque mot est intelligemment utilisé ne dit rien de faux. Il s'agit en effet de la première souris multi-touch et non pas de la première souris entièrement multi-touch. Car, ne vous trompez pas, il ne s'agit pas là d'une souris 100% multi-touch. Apple nous a pondu une souris qui n'est en fait pas une réelle nouveauté puisqu'elle reprend les bases de la Mighty Mouse (désormais Apple Mouse) pour ses clics droit et gauche ; des clics tout ce qu'il y a de plus mécanique et avec un bruit de clic identique à la remplacée, c'est-à-dire à une souris des années 80.
Pour le reste, beaucoup de personnes semblent avoir un gros problème à prendre en main la souris ; car rappelons qu'il ne faut pas la tenir comme une souris normale (la prendre dans la main), mais plutôt s'en servir comme support, notre main vient juste se reposer dessus. En ce qui concerne les fonctions multi-touch, elles sont là et fonctionnent sans soucis.
Bref, une moitié de nouveauté... dommage, mais une très bonne souris tout de même.


----------



## TiteLine (27 Octobre 2009)

Des MAJ (les pilotes?)  de la bestiole magique sont en téléchargement sur le site d'Apple. (site US)

http://support.apple.com/downloads/

On ne l'attend plus qu'en boutique


----------



## boodou (27 Octobre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> http://support.apple.com/downloads/
> On ne l'attend plus qu'en boutique



Et les vendeurs ne se mouillent plus ! La semaine dernière dans un Apple Store les vendeurs me disent "en vente la semaine prochaine !", et cette semaine ils me disent "on ne sait pas quand on l'aura en magasin ..."
c'est pas une souris c'est le iDahut ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

Ca c'est vrai : Itribu > Peut-être semaine prochaine u fin de semaine


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Et les vendeurs ne se mouillent plus ! La semaine dernière dans un Apple Store les vendeurs me disent "en vente la semaine prochaine !", et cette semaine ils me disent "on ne sait pas quand on l'aura en magasin ..."
> c'est pas une souris c'est le iDahut ...



Moi, on m'avait dit lundi (donc il y a 2 jours) et j'attends toujours le coup de fil. Ca sent pas bon ça. 

En attendant, le pilote est en place. Plus qu'à attendre.


----------



## Macuserman (28 Octobre 2009)

Ohhh chier, moi qui allait la fleur au fusil en ville toute à l'heure&#8230;
Je sais que le FNAC ne l'a pas (précommande!) mais en revanche je crois que BeMac l'a, ainsi que Saturn&#8230;
J'aurais juré l'avoir vue là bas (Saturn).


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

C'est dommage car je l'aime bien cette souris (sauf pour le défilement à 2 doigts).

Ps : j'ai remarqué que les gens qui aiment la Merdy Mouse n'aiment pas la Magic Mouse et inversement .


----------



## Macuserman (28 Octobre 2009)

Remarque qui tombe à l'eau. Ou alors exception qui confirme la règle&#8230;

J'aima ma Mighty. Je vais acheter la Magic&#8230;!


----------



## TiteLine (28 Octobre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Remarque qui tombe à l'eau. Ou alors exception qui confirme la règle
> 
> J'aima ma Mighty. Je vais acheter la Magic!



Espèce de fanboy 


Je crois qu'on n'a pas besoin de "ne pas aimer" la Mighty Mouse pour succomber à l'attrait de la nouveauté. 

Perso j'ai besoin d'une nouvelle souris, j'attends avec impatience la Magic Mouse .  Et si ma Mighty Mouse fonctionnait encore ... je crois que je succomberais quand même :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

Bon bah je retire alors .

Aimer la Merdy c'est pas bien 

Pas ergonomique et molette qui s'encrasse .


----------



## TiteLine (28 Octobre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bon bah je retire alors .
> 
> Aimer la Merdy c'est pas bien
> 
> Pas ergonomique et molette qui s'encrasse .



"Pas ergonomique" : pas d'accord  Mais bon, les goûts et les couleurs ...

"Molette qui s'encrasse" : 200% d'accord , hélas 

"Aimer la Merdy c'est pas bien" : qualifier la Mighty Mouse de Merdy, c'est mal et "juger" ceux qui l'apprécient , c'est encore plus mal    ....    Après tout, ce n'est pas de leur faute si ils n'ont jamais eu de problème avec 


Trêve de plaisanterie, on verra bien si la nouvelle souris entraîne de nouveaux débats , créée de nouveaux clans , ce n'est pas improbable. L'unanimité se fait rare dans ce bas-monde.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

Je vais te faire tester ma Arc Mouse , tu diras direct Bye Bye à la Merdy Mouse


----------



## Macuserman (28 Octobre 2009)

Une souris du Diable?! 
Elle coûte 66.6&#8364; ?

Non, franchement, à part les boutons de côté à chier, j'en suis très content de ma Mighty Mouse, paix à son âme!


----------



## Fìx (28 Octobre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> j'en suis très content de ma Mighty Mouse, paix à son âme!




AMEN!! :style:


(juste un truc, le bruit à chaque clic! :sick: Me fait engueuler par madame tout le long de son Desperate Housewive! :bebe: [faut dire que le soir, quand j'suis sur le net, j'suis un frénétik-cliqueur!  ])


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

J'espère qu'elle ne reposera pas en paix


----------



## Macuserman (28 Octobre 2009)

Hahahaha 
Bon, bah elle est pas à la FNAC et pas chez BeMac. En revanche j'ai fait gagné à mon Mac un boost à 4Go de RAM, au moins, ça c'est fait!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Hahahaha
> Bon, bah elle est pas à la FNAC et pas chez BeMac.



Dispo le 6 novembre à la Fnac et certainement dans beaucoup d'autres magasins


----------



## tonio08 (28 Octobre 2009)

Je suis passé la voir ce matin chez mon APR et je ne suis pas convaincu. Je n'aime pas trop la forme; elle est trop plate et ne tient pas dans la main comme la mighty. De plus on ne peut plus utiliser spaces et expose (pas de bouton central et latéral).
Bref je vais garder encore un peu ma mighty mouse.


----------



## Macuserman (28 Octobre 2009)

Boutons latéral = grosse chierie. C'est tactile comme Windows Mobile ce truc là. Faut appuyer comme un malade.

Exposé en revanche. Au pire ya toujours les coins actifs de l'écran.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Octobre 2009)

Pour ceux qui l'ont commandé sur l'Apple Store, les expéditions commencent. Bientôt en magasin chez les APR ?

En tout cas, comme je dois en principe aller à Bordeaux aujourd'hui, je vais en profiter pour aller aux nouvelles.


----------



## Macuserman (29 Octobre 2009)

J'étais en ville toute la journée d'hier&#8230;
FNAC savent quedal, Saturn les voit arriver avec leurs iMac, ils ne savent pas quand ils les auront, et ça, sur Mulhouse.
Mon APR, euhhh ils l'avaient en démo, j'ai pas demandé quand!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Octobre 2009)

Aujourd'hui je suis donc aller aux nouvelles chez mon APR. Ils savent juste qu'Apple ne les a pas envoyées et ne savent pas quand ils les auront.


----------



## Danoc (30 Octobre 2009)

4 mois d'autonomie seulement? Acheter des piles tous les 4 mois au XXIème siècle, C'est ridicule...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2009)

Où as-tu vu ça ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Aujourd'hui j'ai profité de ce que j'étais à Bordeaux pour aller chez l'APR ou j'ai acheté mon iMac (iConcept) me payer le coup d'oeil ... Sur ... la vendeuse ... pour la montrer à un client intéressé... pendant qu'ils discutaient, j'ai pû un peu la manipuler.
> 
> Elle est très belle et surtout très plate. Donc la sensation est vraiment très différente ... quand tu la prends en main... en faisant glisser le doigt ... pas ... de problèmes. En revanche, je suis plus circonspect sur le côté pratique ... à 2 doigts. Question d'habitude peut-être.
> 
> Mais je verrai bien ce qu'il en est vraiment quand je l'aurai et que je l'aurai un peu utilisée.



Mais il ne pense vraiment qu'a ça !!!!  :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Mais il ne pense vraiment qu'a ça !!!!  :mouais: :rateau:



Oui.   

Vous avez trop distribué de points blablabla... et merde ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2009)

Danoc a dit:


> 4 mois d'autonomie seulement? Acheter des piles tous les 4 mois au XXIème siècle, C'est ridicule...



Bah il y a des piles rechargeables qui existent, c'est d'ailleurs pour moi la meilleure solution


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2009)

-Laurent- a dit:


> Bah il y a des piles rechargeables qui existent, c'est d'ailleurs pour moi la meilleure solution



C'est en tout cas celle que j'adopterai.


----------



## Danoc (30 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Où as-tu vu ça ?


Pas un peu partout sur le net: google "autonomie magic mouse", et la réponse de 4 mois semble être la plus puissante. 

Oui mais des piles rechargeables ça fonctionne bien de nos jours? Je faisais ça il y a 20 ans pour la Game Boy, je pensais avoir passer l'âge.


----------



## Bassman (30 Octobre 2009)

4 mois d'autonomie :affraid:

Vous utilisez que le clavier ?


----------



## mika79 (31 Octobre 2009)

coucou, 

je viens de l'essayer en magasin, je la trouve très réussie ^^

Pour Exposé je n'ai aucun problème , je suis adepte des coins actifs , donc tout comme d'habitude de mon coté.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2009)

Danoc a dit:


> Pas un peu partout sur le net: google "autonomie magic mouse", et la réponse de 4 mois semble être la plus puissante.
> 
> Oui mais des piles rechargeables ça fonctionne bien de nos jours? Je faisais ça il y a 20 ans pour la Game Boy, je pensais avoir passer l'âge.



Je préfère recharger des piles que d'en acheter régulièrement.


----------



## corloane (31 Octobre 2009)

vous êtes sûr qu'elle ne marchera jamais avec 10.4.11?
ils n'ont pas prévu de pilotes pour ça 
suis embêté, je me voyais bien remplacer m'y mighty à la boule qui ne marche plus mais changer le système...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2009)

corloane a dit:


> vous êtes sûr qu'elle ne marchera jamais avec 10.4.11?
> ils n'ont pas prévu de pilotes pour ça
> suis embêté, je me voyais bien remplacer m'y mighty à la boule qui ne marche plus mais changer le système...



Certain.

C'est Leopard 10.5.8 ou Snow Leopard obligatoire.

En revanche, à ce que je vois de ta configuration dans ton profil, ton Mac peut supporter sans problème Snow Leopard.

Et puisque tu es sous Tiger, tu dois en principe prendre la Mac Box Set à 169&#8364; qi inclut en plus iLife '09 et iWork '09. Dans la réalité, il semble que techniquement ce soit possible d'installer la version à 29&#8364; destinée à ceux qui sont sous Leopard. Mais en faisant ça tu enfreins la licence d'utilisation.


----------



## 217ae1 (31 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est Leopard 10.5.8 ou Snow Leopard obligatoire.



mais si on a besoin d'utiliser une fois la souris sur un mac qui est sur tiger (10.4.11) (parce que on a oublié la souris et le tackpad est HS), est-ce qu'elle fonctionne quand-même comme souris monoclick, comme la mighty mouse ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> mais si on a besoin d'utiliser une fois la souris sur un mac qui est sur tiger (10.4.11) (parce que on a oublié la souris et le tackpad est HS), est-ce qu'elle fonctionne quand-même comme souris monoclick, comme la mighty mouse ?



Aucune idée. Je sais juste que la configuration minimale requise indiquée par Apple est Leopard 10.5.8 ou Snow Leopard.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2009)

Danoc a dit:


> 4 mois d'autonomie seulement? Acheter des piles tous les 4 mois au XXIème siècle, C'est ridicule...



Peut être investir dans des piles rechargeable ... avec le chargeur en prime ! 

A+


----------



## 217ae1 (31 Octobre 2009)

Scuden a dit:


> Peut être investir dans des piles rechargeable ... avec le chargeur en prime !



dans ma "vieille" mighty mouse, les piles rechargables tiennent 6 mois. 

je les ai rechargés que trois fois. 

je préfère les piles rechargeables a une batterie intégré apple, car on peut mettre des autres piles quand elles sont entrain d'être rechargés.


----------



## corloane (31 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Certain.
> 
> C'est Leopard 10.5.8 ou Snow Leopard obligatoire.
> 
> ...



J'avoue que la version à 29 me tente bien, c'est la crise, je vais acheter une belle moumouse à Mr Apple qui se fait déjà un pognon monstre  l'opération va quand même me coûter 100 
Si on est sûr qu'il n'y ait pas de lézard à l'instal, qq a essayé?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2009)

J'ai installé la "maj" à 29 sur un disque vierge et ça a fonctionné.
De plus , c'est marqué retail sur la boite , pas maj.


----------



## Elesthor (31 Octobre 2009)

Pour l'avoir en mains depuis une semaine (livrée avec l'iMac) , je peux vous dire que c'est du bonheur en boite cte ptite souricette.

La navigation est aisée, et le défilement web à deux doigts (pprec, psuiv) est enivrant. (En repassant sur la mighty pour tester, je fus surpris de trouver une petite aspérité d'une grande laideur  sur ma souris ^^) 

Pour les piles je n'ai aucunes certitudes, mais celles de la souries me jouent des tours: après une utilisation très intensive elles ont brutalement chutées de 99 à 91% , mais après une repos bien mérité les voilà de nouveaux à 95%...

Le clavier par contre reste bien à 100% malgré une utilisation plus que régulière =)( éditeur de texte oblige)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai installé la "maj" à 29 sur un disque vierge et ça a fonctionné.
> De plus , c'est marqué retail sur la boite , pas maj.



Oui mais c'est interdit quand même.

Enfin bon, chacun fait comme il veut.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h35 ----------




corloane a dit:


> J'avoue que la version à 29 me tente bien, c'est la crise, je vais acheter une belle moumouse à Mr Apple qui se fait déjà un pognon monstre  l'opération va quand même me coûter 100 
> Si on est sûr qu'il n'y ait pas de lézard à l'instal, qq a essayé?



Gare par contre à ta version d'iLife. Si c'est iLife '06, je ne suis pas sûr qu'elle tournera correctement sous Snow Leopard. Si c'est celle-là que tu as, il vaut mieux rester dans la légalité et investir dans la Mac Box Set à 169.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2009)

ilife 06 fonctionne , j'ai testé .


----------



## Danoc (31 Octobre 2009)

Elesthor a dit:


> Pour les piles je n'ai aucunes certitudes, mais celles de la souries me jouent des tours: après une utilisation très intensive elles ont brutalement chutées de 99 à 91% , mais après une repos bien mérité les voilà de nouveaux à 95%...
> 
> Le clavier par contre reste bien à 100% malgré une utilisation plus que régulière =)( éditeur de texte oblige)



Les % correspondent à l'autonomie?


----------



## Elesthor (31 Octobre 2009)

Oui bien évidemment c'est l'autonomie =)


----------



## Rico0o (31 Octobre 2009)

Pour ma part j'adore cette souris, elle répond super bien. 
C'est bien plus agréble de faire glisser son doigt sur la surface au lieu de faire rouler une molette qui s'encrasse et se bloque.
Une réussite 
Par contre les piles sont passés à 86% en seulement 3 jours


----------



## Danoc (31 Octobre 2009)

Reste plus qu'à attendre une version filaire. Chez Apple, on aime bien faire les choses à moitié! :rateau:


----------



## Elesthor (31 Octobre 2009)

La filiaire casserais le design si élancé de la magic , donc même si elle sortait je resterait sur une "piliaire" =)


----------



## Macuserman (31 Octobre 2009)

Disons qu'on peut peut être voir arriver un petit correctif logiciel si jamais!


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (3 Novembre 2009)

Hello,

Quelle est la meilleur surface pour faire glisser la magic mouse ? moi j'ai un tapis souris légèrement granuleux en plastique et je trouve qu'elle fait du bruit lors du déplacement...

Un tapis en tissu ? merci pour vos conseils...

PS : les rails sont en quelle matière ?


----------



## Elesthor (3 Novembre 2009)

Moi j'ai un tapis de souris apple (un pomme noire) en tissus pour la surface et caoutchoux pour le coté bureau.

Mais le must (parait il) sont les tapis de souris razer spécialement étudiés pour les optiques / lasers.


----------



## bazino (3 Novembre 2009)

Scuden a dit:


> Peut être investir dans des piles rechargeable ... avec le chargeur en prime !
> 
> A+


 
En ce moment chez Carrefour, les 30 piles Alcalines Carrefour Hi-tech sont à 5.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Novembre 2009)

Parmi ceux qui l'ont commandé chez un APR, y'en a-t-il qu'ils l'ont ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

À Mulhouse, ils l'ont mais seulement en démo pour le moment, je vous tiens au courant pour la dispo!


----------



## redsquare (3 Novembre 2009)

Toujours rien du côté de Lyon.

Ca commence à me gonfler, d'ailleurs.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

À Mulhouse, je crois qu'ils n'ont toujours pas d'iPhone, ou alors ils sont juste à côté des Touch, mais je les aurais différenciés&#8230;
Moi qui était prêt à en prendre une, c'est dommage&#8230;

Lyon non plus? Ahhh bah je me plains plus!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Novembre 2009)

redsquare a dit:


> Toujours rien du côté de Lyon.
> 
> Ca commence à me gonfler, d'ailleurs.



Moi, je commence à trouver le temps long.


----------



## jugnin (3 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Disons qu'on peut peut être voir arriver un petit correctif logiciel si jamais!



On écrit _peut-être_. C'est une convention. On dirait que tu bégaies, là.


----------



## Anselandre (3 Novembre 2009)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Quelle est la meilleur surface pour faire glisser la magic mouse ? moi j'ai un tapis souris légèrement granuleux en plastique et je trouve qu'elle fait du bruit lors du déplacement...
> 
> ...



Je viens de la recevoir, et elle fait un boucan d'enfer sur un tapis razer pro solutions (tout en ne glissant pas très bien).. J'envisage de passer à un tapis tissu.


----------



## Elesthor (3 Novembre 2009)

Tissus c'est sublime =P


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (3 Novembre 2009)

Anselandre a dit:


> Je viens de la recevoir, et elle fait un boucan d'enfer sur un tapis razer pro solutions (tout en ne glissant pas très bien).. J'envisage de passer à un tapis tissu.


 
Je ne suis pas étonné, cela doit être dû au patins, si le tapis à un revêtement légèrement granuleux c'est bruyant.

J'ai acheté un tapis en tissu tout simple et c'est beaucoup plus feutré...

@Elesthor, merci ta réponse plus haut dans le topic, les tapis Razer ont l'air très bien effectivement... à voir donc...


----------



## Marijuana (3 Novembre 2009)

Peut-être que si tu appuye sur les côtés ça marche non ? Et si tu touche la zone tactile et que tu appuye en même temps pour le Dashboard ?


----------



## Elesthor (3 Novembre 2009)

Nan pas l'air de marcher avec celle de mon imac ... 
Faut se rabattre sur les coins actifs^^


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

Je rappelle à toutes fins utiles qu'il y a moyen de modifier certaines fonctionnalités de la MgM. 
Mais pour Dash, pour le moment, mieux vaut une bonne vieille touche du clavier.


----------



## Anselandre (3 Novembre 2009)

Yoskiz a dit:


> @Elesthor, merci ta réponse plus haut dans le topic, les tapis Razer ont l'air très bien effectivement... à voir donc...



Euuuh, les tapis Razer sont effectivement très bien (c'est ce que j'ai), mais pas avec la magic mouse. Ca accroche trop et ça fait un raffut d'enfer :mouais:

C'est pour cette raison que j'essaye de voir du coté des tapis en mousse/tissu. En plus si je pouvais le trouver blanc ce serait du bonheur ^^

PS: cette souris est hélas trop lente. Même réglée au maximum, elle n'a pas la vivacité de ma précédente Razer Pro.


----------



## 217ae1 (3 Novembre 2009)

je commence a devenir impatient de pouvoir la tester. 

mais ça m'énervera si elle n'a pas de fonction pour spaces/exposé car c'est pas pratique d'utiliser la touche sur le clavier quand on a l'autre main occupée.



Anselandre a dit:


> C'est pour cette raison que j'essaye de voir du coté des tapis en mousse/tissu.



moi, j'ai pris un tapis en tissu, il est bien, il ne fait pas beaucoup de bruit, et est agréable au toucher.
en plus, il a une forme de pomme ! :love:


----------



## jugnin (3 Novembre 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> mais ça m'énervera si elle n'a pas de fonction pour spaces/exposé car c'est pas pratique d'utiliser la touche sur le clavier quand on a l'autre main occupée.



La charte, merde !


----------



## 217ae1 (3 Novembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> La charte, merde !



comment ça ?  

je pensais au téléphone, au verre de coca ou a l'apple remonte pour itunes.


----------



## Elesthor (3 Novembre 2009)

> moi, j'ai pris un tapis en tissu, il est bien, il ne fait pas beaucoup de bruit, et est agréable au toucher.
> en plus, il a une forme de pomme



J'ai le même en noir =P Il est sympa hein?


----------



## 217ae1 (3 Novembre 2009)

Elesthor a dit:


> J'ai le même en noir =P Il est sympa hein?



oui, et en plus, tout mes invités l'aime.  même les pcistes...     

seul problème, c'est quand j'ai un ongle mal coupé, il arrache un peu le tissus.

en plus, les patins de la souris ne s'usent pas.

bon, en attendant la souris, je vais aller acheter SL.


----------



## shenrone (3 Novembre 2009)

Toujours pas dispo dans les Fnac j'imagine?
Et chez les APR?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2009)

FNAC le 6 apparemment&#8230;
APR apparemment pas non plus.


----------



## macinside (3 Novembre 2009)

certain APR en aurons le 5  j'aurai la miennes le 5 :love:


----------



## vesgor (5 Novembre 2009)

Alors toujours dispo nulle part cette souris ?
Hier, à la Fnac Lyon Bellecour, j'ai questionné un "vendeur" qui m'a répondu 1 mois de délais !
CLG Lyon les attendent pour vendredi 6 ou mardi prochain


----------



## redsquare (5 Novembre 2009)

Ca y'est les miennes sont arrivées chez mon APR de Lyon (ICLG, pour Vesgor, qui connaît l'endroit) !!!

Je vais les chercher avant midi, on va voir ce que ça donne !


----------



## macinside (5 Novembre 2009)

j'ai reçu la mienne ce matin au boulot :love: vidéo de déballage ce soir


----------



## vesgor (5 Novembre 2009)

redsquare a dit:


> Ca y'est les miennes sont arrivées chez mon APR de Lyon (ICLG, pour Vesgor, qui connaît l'endroit) !!!
> 
> Je vais les chercher avant midi, on va voir ce que ça donne !



Je les ai appelé CLG : effectivement ils en ont reçu 16 aujourd'hui déjà toutes réservées.
Je leur en ai commandé une, et devrait l'avoir normalement demain !


----------



## redsquare (5 Novembre 2009)

Premières impressions : va falloir un petit temps d'adaptation.

Je serai plus prolixe ce soir, en rentrant du taf.


----------



## Hayam Saury (5 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu la "Magic Mouse" ce matin, 

Ben la boite en carton couleur carton ça change des beaux emballages de la Pomme.....

Bon, dans le moche carton une belle boite en plastique bien "scotchée", la belle est dedans. Je me suis empressé de l'essayé, hop! un tour dans les préférences, quelques minutes d'attente et le curseur bouge, c'est magique ! 

Mais déception pas de défilement, ni vertical ni horizontal. J'ai pourtant la dernière version MacOs 10.6.1

Je me rend sur le site Apple France, dans la rubrique assistance je tape "Magic Mouse" et là, j'apprends qu'il faut télécharger la mise à jour. Ce que je fais ( tout comme on me le dit).

Je lance la mise à jour et un message me dit qu'il est nécessaire d'être en version 10.6.2 pour installer cette mise à jour. Pas sympa çà ! 
Surtout que cette version est une version Bêta.

Je suis persévérant (voire têtu), Je me suis alors rendu sur le site US et j'ai téléchargé la mise à jour proposée. Elle porte le même nom (WirelessMouseSoftware.dmg) que celle du site Français, mais fonctionne avec  MacOS 10.6.1

Pour une fois les français sont en avance !

Après avoir redémarrer tout fonctionne à merveille. Je n'aurais plus à démonter la souris pour nettoyer les p'tits rouleaux.

Amicalement


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (5 Novembre 2009)

Anselandre a dit:


> Euuuh, les tapis Razer sont effectivement très bien (c'est ce que j'ai), mais pas avec la magic mouse. Ca accroche trop et ça fait un raffut d'enfer :mouais:
> 
> C'est pour cette raison que j'essaye de voir du coté des tapis en mousse/tissu. En plus si je pouvais le trouver blanc ce serait du bonheur ^^
> 
> PS: cette souris est hélas trop lente. Même réglée au maximum, elle n'a pas la vivacité de ma précédente Razer Pro.



Hello,

Je viens de choisir un tapis de marque QCK en tissu qui semble vraiment bien (vu chez Surcouf) je test ce soir...


----------



## gildas1 (5 Novembre 2009)

pour les pbs de souris (accélération et autres):* steermouse* est le logiciel qu'il vous faut


----------



## macinside (5 Novembre 2009)

ça y est, je n'ai en mains :love: premieres impressions :
-elle demande obligatoirement 2 piles pour fonctionner
-une fois jumeler elle est détecter beaucoup plus rapidement en cas de changement de pile 
-même avec deux piles elle pèse le même poids que la mighty mouse avec une seul pile
-emballage minimum dans une boite en plastique transparent


----------



## Flav2104 (5 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir j'ai reçu la mienne ce matin

mais un problème se pose pas de défilement vertical et horizontal

et pas d'option dans réglage pour paramètre le tout!

malgrés mon téléchargement du pilote qui semble bien s'installer et me fait redémarrer mon mac

avez vous ce problème?


----------



## macinside (5 Novembre 2009)

aucun problème, j'ai jumelé ma souris et installer le pilote


----------



## Flav2104 (5 Novembre 2009)

télécharger sur apple france?

aprés le redémarrage tu as bien tous les réglages possible dans tes prérences souris?


----------



## brucetp (5 Novembre 2009)

Flav2104 a dit:


> télécharger sur apple france?
> 
> aprés le redémarrage tu as bien tous les réglages possible dans tes prérences souris?



regarde le post de hayam sauri en haut de la page


----------



## Flav2104 (5 Novembre 2009)

j'ai essayer mais le problème persiste enfaite qu'il vienne du apple us ou france il m'indique aucun message d'erreur comme quoi il faut le 10.6.2

il s'installe normalement

puis au redémarrage rien à changer, je n'est pas accès au défilement 

ni aux réglages dans préférence système

quelqu'un à une solution ??


----------



## redsquare (5 Novembre 2009)

Au bout de quelques heures, je m'habitue déjà à ma Magic Mouse.

La prise en main est un tant soit peu déroutante (très plate, cette souris), mais on s'y fait très vite.

Les fonctions Touch sont assez sympa, j'apprécie beaucoup l'absence de roulette (mais ma moitié déteste... elle ne veut d'ailleurs pas la garder sa Magic Mouse et la vend après une demi journée d'utilisation... si des amateurs passent par là...) et venant du monde PC, la présence d'un vrai clic droit me retire pas mal d'épines du pied !

Franchement, à priori, j'aime assez bien cette souris. 

Et aucun problème d'installation, ni sur Leo, ni sur Snow Leo.


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Novembre 2009)

Flav2104 a dit:


> j'ai essayer mais le problème persiste enfaite qu'il vienne du apple us ou france il m'indique aucun message d'erreur comme quoi il faut le 10.6.2
> 
> il s'installe normalement
> 
> ...



Si par hasard tu as installé USB Overdrive, désinstalle le à l'aide de l'application qui s'est installée dans le dossier utilitaire.
Le driver de la magic mouse et USB overdrive sont manifestement incompatibles.


----------



## Flav2104 (6 Novembre 2009)

j'ai effectivement installer usb overdrive mais je crois l'avoir désinstaller car je n'ai manifestement pas de dossier correspondant dans applications et utilitaire 

j'ai même fai une recherche et rien ne correspond a usb overdrive sur mon mac

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h33 ----------

Bon solution trouver aprés avoir réinstaller usb overdrive et désinstaller 

la souris fonctionne

mais nouveau problème, je n'ai pu mon toucher de souris d'avant la souris est très lente en déplacement

il n'y a pu mon accélération....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> FNAC le 6 apparemment
> APR apparemment pas non plus.



Sur Fnac.com elle est marquée en livraison à partir du 13 novembre.

Par contre, c'est une bonne nouvelle qu'elle arrive chez les APR car je vais peut-être avoir rapidement des nouvelles de celle que j'ai commandé.


----------



## Flav2104 (6 Novembre 2009)

j'ai résolu l'accélération avec imousefix 

sa marche correctement


----------



## Hayam Saury (6 Novembre 2009)

gildas1 a dit:


> pour les pbs de souris (accélération et autres):* steermouse* est le logiciel qu'il vous faut



Bonjour Gildas1, ce logiciel n'est pas encore mis à jour pour la magic mouse. Ils travaillent dessus apparemment.

Amicalement


----------



## macinside (6 Novembre 2009)

déballage d'une mains (l'autre tiens l'iphone  )

[YOUTUBE]ZIzBP993qds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fìx (6 Novembre 2009)

*C'est magnifique!!!*


----------



## redsquare (6 Novembre 2009)

Franchement, plus je l'utilise, plus je trouve le défilement vertical au touchpad génial...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> *C'est magnifique!!!*



Oui. Trop beau.


----------



## gildas1 (6 Novembre 2009)

Hayam Saury a dit:


> Bonjour Gildas1, ce logiciel n'est pas encore mis à jour pour la magic mouse. Ils travaillent dessus apparemment.
> 
> Amicalement




Arff ça ça me pose pbs ayant acheter la licence de steermouse et trouvant ce logiciel super je ne vois pas en changeant arfff


on verra avec le tps 

merci de l'info


----------



## abram (6 Novembre 2009)

J'ai un problème avec ma magic mouse. Le "swip" latéral à 2 doigts ne marche pas. Par contre, je n'ai pas de problème pour le défilement vertical et horizontal. Savez-vous comment je pourrais régler ce problème ?
Je suis sous 10.6.1 avec les drivers téléchargés sur le site apple.com et j'ai un MBP Santa Rosa.
Merci


----------



## Flav2104 (6 Novembre 2009)

la case est bien cocher dans les préférence systèmes/souris ?


----------



## abram (6 Novembre 2009)

oui bien sûr


----------



## Flav2104 (6 Novembre 2009)

le swip ne marche pas 

ni dans safari ni dans le finder?


----------



## pickwick (6 Novembre 2009)

Flav2104 a dit:


> le swip ne marche pas
> 
> ni dans safari ni dans le finder?



non il faut un boxer noir impérativement !


----------



## TiteLine (7 Novembre 2009)

Magic Mouse achetée et installée ce matin. Petite mise à jour faite pour accéder aux fonctionnalités de la bestiole et ça roule. :love:

Fini la bouboule qui s'encrasse


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2009)

vend une mighty mouse bluetooth et une USB


----------



## choumou (7 Novembre 2009)

A ceux qui râle qu'il n'y as pas assez de boutons sur la Magic Mouse, j'ai trouvé la solution, la souris d'Albanel.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Novembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Magic Mouse achetée et installée ce matin. Petite mise à jour faite pour accéder aux fonctionnalités de la bestiole et ça roule. :love:
> 
> Fini la boubloule qui s'encrasse



Où l'as-tu achetée ?


----------



## TiteLine (7 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Où l'as-tu achetée ?



Achetée chez ICLG  

Il va falloir s'habituer à la tenir, sinon elle est pas mal du tout cette souris.

Une fois détectée et configurée, je n'ai même pas eu besoin d'aller sur le site d'Apple pour la MAJ, j'ai lancé Software Update qui me l'a immédiatement proposée.


----------



## redsquare (7 Novembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Une fois détectée et configurée, je n'ai même pas eu besoin d'aller sur le site d'Apple pour la MAJ, j'ai lancé Software Update qui me l'a immédiatement proposée.



Idem.


----------



## vesgor (7 Novembre 2009)

Je viens d'avoir ma souris "Magic'" par contre impossible de la connecter à mon G5 via une clé bluetooth Novodio (MacWay). L'utilitaire bluetooth détecte la souris, mais une fois dans les préférences système de la souris il cherche la connection et ne la trouve pas !
Avez-vous une idée ?


----------



## redsquare (7 Novembre 2009)

vesgor a dit:


> Je viens d'avoir ma souris "Magic'" par contre impossible de la connecter à mon G5 via une clé bluetooth Novodio (MacWay). L'utilitaire bluetooth détecte la souris, mais une fois dans les préférences système de la souris il cherche la connection et ne la trouve pas !
> Avez-vous une idée ?



Ton leo est à jour (10.5.8) ?


----------



## Elesthor (7 Novembre 2009)

@ choumou: Je veux!!!!!!


----------



## redsquare (7 Novembre 2009)

choumou a dit:


> A ceux qui râle qu'il n'y as pas assez de boutons sur la Magic Mouse, j'ai trouvé la solution, la souris d'Albanel.



Le bouton turquoise c'est celui du pare-feu !


----------



## vesgor (7 Novembre 2009)

redsquare a dit:


> Ton leo est à jour (10.5.8) ?



Oui à jour 10.5.8

Je viens d'appeler apple assistance, il semblerait que ma clé Novodio ne soit pas compatible, et il faudrait une clé D-Link DBT7,
ça vous parle ?


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2009)

La Magic Mouse, c'est très bien : c'est beau, plutôt pratique (le déroulement est très bon) etc.

Mais :
- je dois être gogol mais, comme la précédente souris, je trouve son accélération pathétique, et je n'ai qu'un MBP 15". Comment diable font les gens avec un écran 24" ???
- ce n'est que maintenant que je réalise ne plus avoir de clic médian : clic que j'utilise très fréquemment (tant dans les navigateurs que dans le Terminal, par exemple).

Pour le premier problème, USB Overdrive n'est pas encore prêt [et ça m'embête un peu de l'utiliser ...] mais réellement, je la trouve inexploitable telle quelle. J'ai donc été contraint d'utiliser MouseZoom pour monter la vitesse du raton, en attendant mieux !

À part ça, très bien.


----------



## choumou (7 Novembre 2009)

choumou a dit:


> A ceux qui râle qu'il n'y as pas assez de boutons sur la Magic Mouse, j'ai trouvé la solution, la souris d'Albanel.



La photo a disparu, je la remet.






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h18 ----------

@Bompi
Peut-être une solution pour l'accélération.



Hayam Saury a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> J'ai installé imousefix (http://lavacat.com/iMouseFix/index.html) qui fonctionne avec la Magic Mouse. cela résout le problème de lenteur.
> ...


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2009)

Merci. Je vais essayer cette solution aussi  Je reste quand même étonné que personne chez Apple ne soit gêné par le comportement de leurs souris [trèèèès lentes].


----------



## 217ae1 (7 Novembre 2009)

gildas1 a dit:


> pour les pbs de souris (accélération et autres):* steermouse* est le logiciel qu'il vous faut



j'ai essayé avec ma mighty mouse, mais elle saccadait a fond, j'ai effacé mais la souris continuait a saccader, j'ai du réinstaller léopard, mais bizarrement, je me trouve avec l'interface de tiger. 

mais je suis étonné, j'ai rebranché mon ancienne souris, elle avançait a la même vitesse que la mighty en étant au minimum !

est-ce que le défilement avec la zone tactile sur la magic mouse est plus rapide qu'avec l'ancienne ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2009)

Je l'ai essayée, je trouve que le balayage gauche/droite (le swip), ben c'est pas tip top


----------



## TiteLine (7 Novembre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Je l'ai essayée, je trouve que le balayage gauche/droite (le swip), ben c'est pas tip top



C'était ma première impression. Mais au bout de quelques heures, ça le fait vraiment.
Elle est pas mal cette souris même si elle est loin d'être parfaite. Je préfère son clic droit et son clic gauche à ceux de la Mighty Mouse. Et le défilement est assez agréable. 
En revanche j'utilise un coin actif pour exposé alors qu'un balayage avec 3 doigts aurait été possible (bon j'ai des petites mains, c'est vrai)

Elle n'offre pas toutes les fonctionnalités du trackpad Multi-Touch, ni son confort (plastique moins agréable que le verre mais c'est subjectif) mais elle est tout de même bien sympathique


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2009)

En-dehors de ce que je mentionnais plus haut, je la trouve très bien, nettement mieux que la Mighty Mouse (trop grosse, un peu trop imprévisible). Là, le défilement est un régal. J'attends de voir ce que ça donne sur une période intensive d'utilisation, pour voir si mon fragile petit poignet ne souffre pas trop 
Toutefois, sa faible épaisseur est un atout [j'ai une BT de Logitech qui ressemble à un mammouth à côté de la MM ].


----------



## Frodon (7 Novembre 2009)

Acquise ce midi à l'Apple Store du Louvre, je suis globalement satisfait de la Magic Mouse. Cependant je n'utilise pas plus de 2 boutons + molette habituellement et je reconnais que pour ceux qui sont habitués à des souris à 3 boutons ou plus, elle ne conviendra pas.
De plus, le mouvement de "Swipe" à deux doigt n'est pas aisé.
Enfin il est dommage qu'Apple ne supporte pas le zoom par pincement.

Points forts:

- Scrolling via la surface tactile qui permet un scrolling multi-directionnel très efficace
- Capteur laser
- Souris Bluetooth (indispensable dans mon cas car je suis utilisateur d'un portable et je trouve ridicule de gaspiller un connecteur USB pour une souris alors que la technologie Bluetooth existe)
- Le défilement "avec impulsion" comme sur iPhone

Points faibles:

- Seulement 2 boutons
- Swipe difficile
- Zoom faisant intervenir une touche du clavier
- Le multi-touch pourrait être plus exploité que cela

Bref, une bonne souris pour un usage basique, notamment pour les utilisateurs de portables ayant un besoin occasionnel d'une souris facilement transportable et ne bouchant pas un port USB.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h38 ----------

Je reviens sur la question du Swipe, car j'ai trouvé une technique qui rend le mouvement très agréable et efficace.

On dit qu'il faut tenir la souris car sinon elle bouge. En fait c'est pas tout à fait exact, la surface est très sensible et un simple effleurement suffit. Si la souris bouge c'est parce qu'on appuis trop en bougeant les doigts et donc ils se frottent à la surface au lieu de simplement l'effleurer.

Donc si on lâche la souris, et qu'on utilise simplement deux doigts vers la gauche ou vers la droite en effleurant très légèrement, ça marche impeccablement et la souris ne bouge pas.

Le mieux est de faire le mouvement au centre du corps de la souris plutôt que sur le devant, il y a moins de risque de la faire bouger dans ce cas.


----------



## TiteLine (7 Novembre 2009)

Je pense aussi que le Multi-Touch pourrait être davantage exploité. Mais c'est déjà une belle avancée en matière de "souris tactile". Et je pense que dans l'avenir, il y aura d'autres fonctionnalités . Enfin je l'espère très fort. :rose:

"On" voulait une souris tactile sans trop y croire, on l'a eue et peut être que ce n'est que le début.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Acquise ce midi à l'Apple Store du Louvre []






@bompi


----------



## choumou (7 Novembre 2009)

J'ai commander la mienne sur iclg hier soir car elle était dispo et je viens de voir qu'elle n'est plus dispo, j'ai un peu peur, est ce qu'il me l'on reservé ou je vais devoir attendre 100ans avant qu'elle arrive?


----------



## boodou (7 Novembre 2009)

choumou a dit:


> J'ai commander la mienne sur iclg hier soir car elle était dispo et je viens de voir qu'elle n'est plus dispo, j'ai un peu peur, est ce qu'il me l'on reservé ou je vais devoir attendre 100ans avant qu'elle arrive?



Bah oui, ils ont vidé tous les APR ; toutes les Magic Mouse sont centralisées à l'AS du Louvre


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2009)

elles sont surtout très demander


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> @bompi


En fait, je ne suis pas allé au Louvre mais chez iCLG (Beaubourg) ...


choumou a dit:


> J'ai commander la mienne sur iclg hier soir car elle était dispo et je viens de voir qu'elle n'est plus dispo, j'ai un peu peur, est ce qu'il me l'on reservé ou je vais devoir attendre 100ans avant qu'elle arrive?


... je l'avais commandée jeudi et reçu un message hier disant qu'elle était dispo.
Assez veinard, pour le coup 

Pour renchérir sur Frodon : la souris est suffisamment stable et sensible pour pouvoir effectuer des actions en l'effleurant simplement. Le clic du milieu est surtout utile pour ouvrir des liens dans des onglets. En tous cas, c'est une belle réussite [esthétique "savonnette" parfaite ]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Novembre 2009)

choumou a dit:


> J'ai commander la mienne sur iclg hier soir car elle était dispo et je viens de voir qu'elle n'est plus dispo, j'ai un peu peur, est ce qu'il me l'on reservé ou je vais devoir attendre 100ans avant qu'elle arrive?



Si ça peut te rassurer, je l'ai commandée il y a plus d'une semaine chez mon APR et j'attends toujours le coup de fil m'annonçant qu'ils l'ont reçue.



boodou a dit:


> Bah oui, ils ont vidé tous les APR ; toutes les Magic Mouse sont centralisées à l'AS du Louvre



Ne me dis pas qu'il va falloir que j'aille à Paris chercher ma souris !  :afraid:


----------



## erdnef (8 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous.
Je n'ai pas encore cette souris mais j'avais déjà une question!!
Faut-il relever le doigt à chaque fois que l'on faire un clic?Et au sujet du clavier sans fil: est-il vraiment pratique ?donne t-il vraiment plus d'espace de travail?Est-ce que le manque de port USB vous a-t-il dérangés?

Voila merci beaucoup!!
Bonne journée.


----------



## choumou (8 Novembre 2009)

Seulement pour le clic droit où il faut relever le doigt gauche.


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Novembre 2009)

erdnef a dit:


> Et au sujet du clavier sans fil: est-il vraiment pratique ?donne t-il vraiment plus d'espace de travail?



oui, surtout il fait plus beau sur le bureau que celui avec pavé numérique, mais il ne doit pas convenir si on utilise beaucoup la pavé numérique.



erdnef a dit:


> Est-ce que le manque de port USB vous a-t-il dérangés?



non, jamais. 

pour ceux qui ont déja reçu la souris, vous l'éteignez quand vous éteignez votre mac ?


----------



## redsquare (8 Novembre 2009)

En effet, cette souris est très lente, même en acceleration maximum. Sur mon iMac 24, c'est limite. Il m'est déjà arrivé de d'arriver en bout de tapis de souris et de devoir la décaler sur le tapis pour atteindre le point voulu.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h20 ----------




217ae1 a dit:


> pour ceux qui ont déja reçu la souris, vous l'éteignez quand vous éteignez votre mac ?



Non, mais je crois que je vais y penser. Je l'ai depuis 4 jours, et l'autonomie a déjà pris un sale coup dans la tronche... 91 % à l'heure où je tape, soit environ 41 jours d'autonomie avec des piles neuves... La microsoft wireless de mes sombres heures PC était utilisable 5 mois avec un jeu de piles, à titre de comparaison. 

Mais certes, elle ne proposait pas non plus les fonctionnalités de ma Magic Mouse.


----------



## TiteLine (8 Novembre 2009)

Je me pose également la question mais je ne sais pas si "l'éteindre" améliorera vraiment l'autonomie car lorsque le mac est éteint ou en veille, la souris s'endort également (le petit voyant vert n'est plus allumé).


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (8 Novembre 2009)

redsquare a dit:


> En effet, cette souris est très lente, même en acceleration maximum. Sur mon iMac 24, c'est limite. Il m'est déjà arrivé de d'arriver en bout de tapis de souris et de devoir la décaler sur le tapis pour atteindre le point voulu.




Exact, pareil sur mon MBP U peut-être un update du drivers corrigera l'affaire ?




Enrin a dit:


> Je me pose également la question mais je ne sais pas si "l'éteindre" améliorera vraiment l'autonomie car lorsque le mac est éteint ou en veille, la souris s'endort également (le petit voyant vert n'est plus allumé).



Salut,

Dans la (petite) notice jointe Apple recommande de l'éteindre au bouton si on l'utilise pas pendant une longue période... plusieurs jours je pense ...


----------



## choumou (8 Novembre 2009)

Je pense que même si elle se met en veille, elle doit consommer à l'instar des tv.


----------



## TiteLine (8 Novembre 2009)

Bah je me posais justement la question car je ne l'ai pas éteinte cette nuit et le niveau a effectivement baissé. Nouveau test ce soir, souris éteinte cette fois


----------



## Superparati (8 Novembre 2009)

Pour avoir tester cette souris, je l'a trouve surprennent à tous points de vue !
 la prise en main, horrible ! ^^ les bords sont trop tranchant, trop brutes comparé à la Mighty Mouse franchement je la préfère largement !

Après la surface tactile est très agréable, il faudra certainement un petit temps d'adaptation avant de bien gérer le slide  précédent - suivant 

En résumer je garde mes Mighty Mouse et ses défauts ! Elle épouse complètement la paume de ma main ! 

Une merveille cette Mighty Mouse! :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Novembre 2009)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Exact, pareil sur mon MBP U peut-être un update du drivers corrigera l'affaire ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quand je l'aurai, je pense que je l'éteindrai quand le Mac sera éteint.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (8 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Quand je l'aurai, je pense que je l'éteindrai quand le Mac sera éteint.



Salut

Je l'ai depuis vendredi matin et je l'éteind au bouton, les piles sont toujours à 100%... à voir sur plusieurs semaines


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Novembre 2009)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Je l'ai depuis vendredi matin et je l'éteind au bouton, les piles sont toujours à 100%... à voir sur plusieurs semaines



Merci pour l'info. 

Après le tout est de ne pas oublier de la rallumer.


----------



## redsquare (8 Novembre 2009)

OK je vais tester sur quelques jours une extinction complète de la souris.


----------



## Flav2104 (9 Novembre 2009)

Personne à une idée de la sortie de steermouse pour la magic mouse

car j'utilise ifixmouse mais obliger de le lancer a chaque démarrage c'est pas top

j'utilise surtout pour l'accélération


----------



## choumou (9 Novembre 2009)

Flav2104 a dit:


> Personne à une idée de la sortie de steermouse pour la magic mouse
> 
> car j'utilise ifixmouse mais obliger de le lancer a chaque démarrage c'est pas top
> 
> j'utilise surtout pour l'accélération



Ben met le en démarrage automatique à l'ouverture de session


----------



## Flav2104 (9 Novembre 2009)

oui mais c'est pas pratique

l'icone se met sur le bureau, obliger de rerégler la jauge d'accélération bref pas le top


----------



## choumou (9 Novembre 2009)

Ha ouai moyen quand même.


----------



## apple-for-ever (9 Novembre 2009)

elle est trop plate, ergonomie pas terrible pour mes grandes paluches je garde ma mighty mouse !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Novembre 2009)

apple-for-ever a dit:


> elle est trop plate, ergonomie pas terrible pour mes grandes paluches je garde ma mighty mouse !



Il ne faut pas essayer de la prendre à pleines mains comme la Mighty Mouse ou autre souris de forme classique.

Alors évidemment, c'est particulier mais, en ce qui me concerne, je pense que je n'aurai pas de mal à m'adapter car j'ai utilisé pendant de nombreuses années la souris ronde des premiers iMac qui était aussi à manipuler du bout des doigts.


----------



## Elesthor (9 Novembre 2009)

C'est sur que ça change les habitudes, mais à je préfère cette navigAtion fine au bout des doigts que les mouvements de poignets des "grosses" souricettes.


----------



## boodou (9 Novembre 2009)

Achetée ce matin, à l'AS du Louvre histoire de voir l'endroit 
J'aime bien l'utilisation et la prise en main (ou plutôt la pause de la main).
Par contre c'est vrai que le bruit de clic est  CLIC !  très audible 
Faut voir sur une plus longue utilisation ; à suivre donc.


----------



## Elesthor (9 Novembre 2009)

J'avais peur du clic/clic mais finalement ce n'est pas réellement gênant à l'usage(après 2/3h pas de mal de crâne =))


----------



## Fìx (9 Novembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Par contre c'est vrai que le bruit de clic est  CLIC !  très audible
> Faut voir sur une plus longue utilisation ; à suivre donc.



Hin?!  

J'l'ai vaguement manipulée à la Fnac c'week end et j'm'en suis pas rendu compte... (faut dire qu'y'avait du monde sur le stand Pommé!  )


En comparaison avec la Mighty Mouse ça donne quoi? 

C'est plus _"clic"_ ou plus _"CLIC"_ ?


----------



## Elesthor (9 Novembre 2009)

Entre les deux =) Essaye au calme si tu en as l'occasion, mais certaines souris logitech sont bien plus bruyantes ><


----------



## Flav2104 (9 Novembre 2009)

Bon j'ai enfin trouver un truck qui marche niquel pour l'accélération de la souris

mousezoom

marche tip top


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2009)

Et avec la mise à jour 10.6.2 de Snow Leopard, qu'est-ce que ça donne ?


----------



## Frodon (10 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et avec la mise à jour 10.6.2 de Snow Leopard, qu'est-ce que ça donne ?



Impeccable pour moi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2009)

Frodon a dit:


> Impeccable pour moi



Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2009)

Magic Mouse : du multi-touch à 5 doigts


----------



## shenrone (10 Novembre 2009)

Moi aussi j'aimerais savoir si la maj 10.6.2 corrige tout les problèmes de gestion de la magic mouse que rencontrait les anciens mac....

...je viens de commander la mienne:rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (10 Novembre 2009)

FNAC Mulhouse en a 3. Saturn en a aussi!


----------



## choumou (10 Novembre 2009)

J'ai une petite question à ceux qui ont la chance d'avoir la Magic Mouse, le défilement à deux doigts à droite ou à gauche fonctionne t'il dans une fenêtre du finder? Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Flav2104 (10 Novembre 2009)

oui oui !


----------



## choumou (10 Novembre 2009)

Flav2104 a dit:


> oui oui !



Cool, merci


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2009)

La date de livraison sur le site de la Fnac a encore reculée, c'est plus le 13 maintenant c'est le 18 novembre  . C'est bizarre car d'après Macuserman il y en a en magasin  .


----------



## gildas1 (10 Novembre 2009)

Je viens d'acheter la mienne dans une fnac minuscule, ils en avaient qu'une et bien caché, mais je l'ai trouvé 

j'attends d'avoir la mise à jour de steermouse car pour l'instant je suis sous Mzoom et c'est moyen mais ds l'ensemble elle me fait oublier ma mighty


----------



## lmmm (10 Novembre 2009)

J en ai acheté 2 a la fnac aujourd hui a Paris,ils en ont recu une douzaine et 9 ont été vendu en moins d une heure ...aussitot arrivé,aussitot vendu ...


----------



## XelNaga (11 Novembre 2009)

Salut,

Je viens de passer d'un PC au nouvel iMac 27" et sa magic mouse (il faut s'habituer mais c'est sympa).

Dans l'ensemble, je trouve cette souris assez ergonomique et pratique mais j'ai une question :
- Comment ouvrir un lien ou une image directement dans un nouvel onglet d'un simple clic ? (sur les souris classiques, il suffisait de cliquer sur la molette du milieu)

Merci à vous


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2009)

XelNaga a dit:


> j'ai une question :
> - Comment ouvrir un lien ou une image directement dans un nouvel onglet d'un simple clic ? (sur les souris classiques, il suffisait de cliquer sur la molette du milieu)
> 
> Merci à vous



Pomme/Commande + clic sur sur le lien ou l'image (et c'est valable pour n'importe quelle souris).


----------



## Macuserman (11 Novembre 2009)

Oui je l'affirme il y en avait 3 en magasins a cote de la Mighty. Mais aucun etiquette pour Magic Mouse avec le prix n'était visible.
Le package est moche...!


----------



## XelNaga (11 Novembre 2009)

Merci iDuck, je l'ignorais !


----------



## vesgor (11 Novembre 2009)

J'ai enfin pu connecter mon Quad G5 avec la Magic ! Si cela peut servir d'info j'ai mis une clé Bluetooth I-Link BT122 qui fonctionne parfaitement bien comparé à la clé Novodio vendue par MacWay.
Ceci dit, j'ai été longtemps habitué à la Logitech Revolution et c'est un peu déroutant avec la nouvelle souris. Etant graphiste, j'utilisais un tapis Nova Killer avec la grosse Logitech et c'était nickel.
Par contre ce tapis fait du bruit au contact de la nouvelle souris. 
J'ai essayé un tapis tissu et c'est moins précis ! Quel tapis tip-top me conseillerez-vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

Un tapis razer ?


----------



## Frodon (12 Novembre 2009)

Un petit soft pour avoir plus de gestures sur votre Mighty Mouse: http://blog.boastr.net/btt/BetterTouchTool 0.314.zip


----------



## Lezardosoleil (12 Novembre 2009)

Difficile a trouver cette Magic Mouse, elle se fait rare un peu partout!!

Pensez-vous qu'elle sera disponible (en quantité) samedi dans le nouvel Apple store de Montpellier..??


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2009)

ca doit pas etre evident pour le clic droit dans des jeux genre FPS ?


----------



## Macuserman (12 Novembre 2009)

On joue pas aux FPS avec une Magic&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> On joue pas aux FPS avec une Magic&#8230;


On ne joue pas sur Mac&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Novembre 2009)

Enfin, je l'ai !!!! :love: :love: :love:

Premières constatations : 

- il faut toujours lever un peu le doigt gauche pour faire un clic droit (pas gênant, j'ai l'habitude) 
- chez Apple ils n'ont toujours capté que l'intérêt d'avoir une souris qui fait le cilc droit est de pouvoir l'utiliser sans aller le régler dans Préférences Système. 
- la prise en main est agréable malgré la différence de taille et de forme par rapport à la Mighty Mouse
- sans tapis elle glisse très bien sur mon bureau
- la vitesse de déplacement réglée au maximum est satisfaisante
- je confirme que le clic est plus bruyant que celui de la Mighty Mouse mais je ne le trouve pas particulièrement insupportable
- le défilement à 1 doigt, horizontal ou vertical est un régal 
- celui à 2 doigts, j'ai du mal. Cependant j'y quand même parfois arrivé en tenant la souris (mais sans appuyer sur les côtés) et sans le tenir.


----------



## TiteLine (13 Novembre 2009)

Je suis passée à côté du défilement horizontal à un doigt? :rose:

C'est vrai que le clic est un peu plus bruyant mais pas tant que ça et au final, ça ne change rien.

Pour le balayage à deux doigts, j'avoue que ça change du trackpad, les dimensions du mulot ayant été revues à la baisse mais ça reste jouable.

On attend maintenant d'autres fonctionnalités non exploitées


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Novembre 2009)

Il m'a fallu à peine 2 heures pour m'adapter à sa forme particulière et l'avoir bien en main. 

Maintenant, ça roule... enfin, ça glisse ... enfin bon, vous avez compris. :rateau: 


A part ça, un truc qui peut intéresser ceux qui sont sous Leopard.


----------



## Macuserman (13 Novembre 2009)

Rupture de stock à la FNAC Mulhouse, chez BeMac en fin de mois, et Saturn ne les a pas encore !


----------



## bompi (13 Novembre 2009)

Vraiment bien cette souris. En dépit de l'absence du troisième clic [celui du milieu], je n'ai plus du tout envie de retourner à mes autres souris 

En plus, ça ne gâte rien, c'est vraiment un objet à mon goût, très agréable à tenir en main.


----------



## boodou (13 Novembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> En plus, ça ne gâte rien, c'est vraiment un objet à mon goût, très agréable à tenir en main.


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Novembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Vraiment bien cette souris. En dépit de l'absence du troisième clic [celui du milieu], je n'ai plus du tout envie de retourner à mes autres souris
> 
> En plus, ça ne gâte rien, c'est vraiment un objet à mon goût, très agréable à tenir en main.


J'en ai eu des souris agréables à prendre en main et aucune ne s'est plainte 

Y'a une sortie par ici


----------



## bompi (13 Novembre 2009)

J'en étais sûr ... Une fois posté, je me suis dit que certains y verraient sujet de gaudriole 

Mais c'est pourtant bien le cas : design, élégance, ergonomie. [c'est mieux, là ?]


----------



## boodou (14 Novembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> J'en étais sûr ... Une fois posté, je me suis dit que certains y verraient sujet de gaudriole
> 
> Mais c'est pourtant bien le cas : design, élégance, ergonomie. [c'est mieux, là ?]




Oui, là c'est mieux. 
Et je plussoie. J'aime bien cette nouvelle souris, pour les mêmes raisons.


----------



## gildas1 (14 Novembre 2009)

je sais pas si cette rupture de stock est voulu ou pas par Apple mais il n'empeche que cela joue en leur faveur: 

Une très forte demande, 
Un objet que les peu de personnes ont, considérés comme magnifique et incroyable etc etc


Je me suis posé la question de savoir si cela aller pas pousser certains à s'acheter un Imac pour enfin posséder cet objet (peut être que pousser est un bien grand mot, mais du moins accélerer leur souhait d'acquérir un mac) 

dans tous les cas qd je compare ma mighty avec ma magic, c'est le jour et la nuit, on dirait que ma mighty face à ma magic a mal vieillit, très heureux d'avoir pu en avoir une assez vite...

PS: puis comme chaque fois le parfum qui émane des produits apple à leur ouverture (d'après moi parfum de pomme granny), est parfait


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Rupture de stock à la FNAC Mulhouse, chez BeMac en fin de mois, et Saturn ne les a pas encore !



Chez mon APR (iConcept Bordeaux), ils en ont quelques unes mais elles sont réservées pour ceux qui, comme moi, l'avaient commandée. Pour le tout venant, ils devraient les avoir la semaine prochaine.



bompi a dit:


> Vraiment bien cette souris. En dépit de l'absence du troisième clic [celui du milieu], je n'ai plus du tout envie de retourner à mes autres souris
> 
> En plus, ça ne gâte rien, c'est vraiment un objet à mon goût, très agréable à tenir en main.



Pareil pour moi (et ça ne fait même pas 24h que je l'utilise ).

En revanche, au niveau des choses qui manquent, il y a aussi l'indication du niveau de la batterie dans la barre de menus (ou alors j'ai loupé un truc), ce qui permettrait d'éviter de devoir aller dans le panneau Souris de Préférences Système pour le voir.



Dos Jones a dit:


> Y'a une sortie par ici&#8230;



Ben, il suffit de demander  :


----------



## TiteLine (14 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Chez mon APR (iConcept Bordeaux), ils en ont quelques unes mais elles sont réservées pour ceux qui, comme moi, l'avaient commandée. Pour le tout venant, ils devraient les avoir la semaine prochaine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je plussoie également avec Bompi et Boodou.

Pour l'indication du niveau de la batterie --> Préférences Système --> Bluetooth --> Afficher l'état Bluetooth dans la barre des menus.  

En fait c'est l'icône bluetooth qui indique le niveau de batterie des appareils Bluetooth connectés.

Une semaine de Magic Mouse et je ne regrette plus le MBP lorsque je suis sur l'iMac. Cette souris est vraiment très agréable .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Pour l'indication du niveau de la batterie --> Préférences Système --> Bluetooth --> Afficher l'état Bluetooth dans la barre des menus.



Merci du tuyau !


----------



## shenrone (14 Novembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Vraiment bien cette souris. En dépit de l'absence du troisième clic [celui du milieu], je n'ai plus du tout envie de retourner à mes autres souris
> 
> En plus, ça ne gâte rien, c'est vraiment un objet à mon goût, très agréable à tenir en main.


Même constat 

Par contre je vois pas pourquoi vous vous cassez la tête à la chercher en magasin alors que vous serez livré très rapidement par l'apple store en ligne.
Pour info j'ai commandé la mienne dimanche dernier et malgré le 11 novembre je l'ai reçu vendredi matin.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Même constat
> 
> Par contre je vois pas pourquoi vous vous cassez la tête à la chercher en magasin alors que vous serez livré très rapidement par l'apple store en ligne.
> Pour info j'ai commandé la mienne dimanche dernier et malgré le 11 novembre je l'ai reçu vendredi matin.



Perso, je n'ai pas d'Apple Care. Donc pour l'assistance en cas de problème je ne sais pas comment j'aurai fait.

C'est pourquoi après réflexion j'ai annulé la commande sur l'Apple Store et je suis allé la commander chez l'APR où j'avais acheté mon iMac.


----------



## nicoplanet (14 Novembre 2009)

redsquare a dit:


> (mais ma moitié déteste... elle ne veut d'ailleurs pas la garder sa Magic Mouse et la vend après une demi journée d'utilisation... si des amateurs passent par là...


redsquare, je t'ai laissé un MP pour la Magic de ta moitié  :rateau:


----------



## slurp236 (15 Novembre 2009)

Je poste un petit message sur ce forum pour faire part de mes impressions à propos de la magic mousse que jai acheté tout à lheure.

  Le concept de souris tactile est plutôt séduisant pour moi et lobjet en lui même est vraiment superbe.
     La prise en main se fait par le bout des doigts et cest quelque chose que japprécie. Le contact est plutôt agréable sinon.

   Et voilà pour les points positifs car dès quon commence à déplacer le curseur  sur lécran toute la « magie » disparaît.

  Le dpi nest pas asser élevé et on peut sentir clairement un manque de précision du mulot.
  Jai eu beau augmenter la vitesse de déplacement dans les options cela naméliore les choses qua moitié.
  En plus je suis sur un écran de 20 pouces alors je nimagine même pas ce que ce dois être sur un 27 avec une résolution en 2500 x1440.

  Donc à ce niveau cest déjà rédhibitoire pour moi.

  Après le scrolle verticale est relativement agréable  mais le mouvement de balayage à deux doigts nest pas très naturelle et devient vite fatigant.

   Pourquoi est ce quApple na pas appliqué  ce mouvement pour le scrolle horizontale et permis le retour/avance (dont on se sert beaucoup plus) avec  seulement un  doigt ???

  Cela paraitrait plus logique à priori.

  Donc je suis plus que déçu  par cette souris.

   Il ya un potentielle énorme qui est gâché  par des lacunes techniques :/


----------



## gildas1 (15 Novembre 2009)

l'accélération et la vitesse ont tjrs fait défauts aux souris apple...

A ce jour il existe Mzoom qui permet d'accélérer la vitesse du mulot dans de bonnes proportions 

sinon pour le reste je suis super content de cette souris par rapport à la mighty


----------



## bompi (15 Novembre 2009)

gildas1 a dit:


> l'accélération et la vitesse ont tjrs fait défauts aux souris apple...
> 
> A ce jour il existe Mzoom qui permet d'accélérer la vitesse du mulot dans de bonnes proportions
> 
> sinon pour le reste je suis super content de cette souris par rapport à la mighty


C'est quand même surprenant : Apple vend des écrans de 27" (!) et la souris paraît faiblarde sur mon portable 15", avec la vitesse à fond.
Ils les testent comment, leurs souris, chez Apple ?
Franchement, ça m'intrigue car c'est le comportement immédiat de la souris, ça saute aux yeux.
Donc soit ils sont un peu particuliers, soit ils ont des pilotes maisons, soit il y a une option toute bête que personne ne pense à cocher


----------



## gildas1 (15 Novembre 2009)

c'est vrai que cela semble bizarre...

Puis j'ai vu sur des fofos anglais qu'en seulement une ligne de commande on peux accélérer la souris comme on le souhaite, pourquoi Apple permet il pas de faire ceci nativement car depuis que ce problème existe je pense qu'ils ont dû en entendre parler?

On est obliger de passer par des logiciels tierces qui sont plus ou moins bons!


----------



## fredintosh (15 Novembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> C'est quand même surprenant : Apple vend des écrans de 27" (!) et la souris paraît faiblarde sur mon portable 15", avec la vitesse à fond.


Peut-être qu'OS X modère la vitesse de la souris en fonction de la taille de l'écran ?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Novembre 2009)

Ou alors tu as mal réglé la vitesse de ton curseur&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2009)

J'ai pratiquement réussi à choper le truc pour le défilement à 2 doigts. Je la tiens entre le pouce et l'auriculaire sans exercer de pression sur les côtés. Et l'auriculaire est légèrement plus en retrait que le pouce.


----------



## Macuserman (15 Novembre 2009)

Quand j'ai testé cette Magic, dans mon APR, j'ai eu beaucoup de mal pour le mouvement horizontal, sous iTunes sous-dimensionné, il ne faisait pas bien le truc, mais ça doit demander un temps d'adaptation je suppose !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Quand j'ai testé cette Magic, dans mon APR, j'ai eu beaucoup de mal pour le mouvement horizontal, sous iTunes sous-dimensionné, il ne faisait pas bien le truc, mais ça doit demander un temps d'adaptation je suppose !



Je suppose que par "mouvement horizontal" tu entends le défilement à 2 doigts.

D'un point de vue ergonomique, ce n'est pas ce qu'on fait de mieux. Et effectivement ça demande un temps d'adaptation (comme dit précédemment, il faut "choper le coup").

Cela dit, pour iTunes le défilement à 1 doigt marche aussi très bien, pour Coverflow (et c'est valable aussi pour le Cover Flow du Finder et de Safari 4). Et celui-là ne pose aucun problème.

Le défilement à 2 doigts n'est indispensable que pour la navigation dans les pages visitées dans les navigateurs Internet (retour à la page précédente ou page suivante) et dans le Finder quand on se balade dans le contenu d'un dossier.


----------



## Macuserman (15 Novembre 2009)

Oui, celui à deux doigts, mais en large et non en long&#8230;! 
Mais je ne savais pas qu'il fonctionnait avec un doit !


----------



## fredintosh (15 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai pratiquement réussi à choper le truc pour le défilement à 2 doigts. Je la tiens entre le pouce et l'auriculaire sans exercer de pression sur les côtés. Et l'auriculaire est légèrement plus en retrait que le pouce.



Le plus simple d'après moi, c'est encore de lâcher complètement la souris, et de glisser simplement horizontalement avec les 2 doigts sur la surface tactile. Pourquoi vouloir la tenir absolument ? Ça crispe les doigts pour rien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2009)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, celui à deux doigts, mais en large et non en long&#8230;!
> Mais je ne savais pas qu'il fonctionnait avec un doit !



Le défilement à 2 doigts ne marche qu'en large.


----------



## TiteLine (15 Novembre 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Le plus simple d'après moi, c'est encore de lâcher complètement la souris, et de glisser simplement horizontalement avec les 2 doigts sur la surface tactile. Pourquoi vouloir la tenir absolument ? Ça crispe les doigts pour rien.



C'est également la solution que j'ai adoptée. D'ailleurs je lâche également parfois la souris pour le défilement vertical à un doigt. En procédant ainsi, j'ai "presque" l'impression d'utiliser un trackpad.

En outre, la souris étant alourdie par les piles, la lâcher n'est pas vraiment gênant, elle ne bougera pas


----------



## Macuserman (15 Novembre 2009)

Bah c'est ce que j'ai testé: de droite à gauche et inversement, non ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Le plus simple d'après moi, c'est encore de lâcher complètement la souris, et de glisser simplement horizontalement avec les 2 doigts sur la surface tactile. Pourquoi vouloir la tenir absolument ? Ça crispe les doigts pour rien.



C'est une solution aussi. Mais j'y arrive aussi en la tenant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h22 ----------




Enrin a dit:


> C'est également la solution que j'ai adoptée. D'ailleurs je lâche également parfois la souris pour le défilement vertical à un doigt. En procédant ainsi, j'ai "presque" l'impression d'utiliser un trackpad.
> 
> En outre, la souris étant alourdie par les piles, la lâcher n'est pas vraiment gênant, elle ne bougera pas



C'est vrai qu'avec le poids elle risque peu de bouger. Je verrai ce qui est le mieux à l'usage.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h25 ----------




Macuserman a dit:


> Bah c'est ce que j'ai testé: de droite à gauche et inversement, non ?



Oui, c'est ça.

Mais tu as dis en large et pas en long. En long (ou de haut en bas si tu préfères), ça ne marche pas ou plus exactement ça ne fait rien de particulier.


----------



## Macuserman (15 Novembre 2009)

Ok, mais quand j'ai testé la souris sur un iMac:
J'ai lancé iTunes, pris la Magic, réduit le fenêtre pour pouvoir scroller et de gauche à droite et de haut en bas. De haut en bas ça marchait, mais de gauche à droite ça allait beaucoup moins bien&#8230; !


----------



## slurp236 (15 Novembre 2009)

Je revends ma magic mousse si quelqu'un est intéresse ici ^^


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Novembre 2009)

slurp236 a dit:


> Je revends ma magic mousse si quelqu'un est intéresse ici ^^


Tu donnes combien pour t'en débarrasser


----------



## Exit209 (15 Novembre 2009)

Pour ma part, la magic mouse je la trouve vraiment pratique!
Par contre, de temps en temps, le balayage a 2 doigts se met a ne plus fonctionner, je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre solutions que de redémarrer le mac. J'ai testé d'éteindre la souris et la rallumer, mais ça ne remet pas le balayage en route.
Quelqu'un a eu aussi ce léger (ça arrive rarement quand même) problème?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Novembre 2009)

Tu es sous 10.6.2 ?


----------



## Exit209 (15 Novembre 2009)

10.6.2 oui


----------



## KERRIA (15 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour

Essayer avant d'acheter..heureusement parc'que ouimaisbof....


----------



## Frodon (15 Novembre 2009)

Avec BetterTouch Tool, cette souris gagne une sacrée valeur ajouté... Si vous n'etiez pas convaincu à cause du manque de fonctionnalités, notamment parce qu'il n'y a pas assez de gestures, alors essayez avec BetterTouch Tool.

J'ai maintenant Exposé, Dashboard, le clique du milieu, l'ouverture d'un nouvel onglet et bien d'autres choses à portée de souris


----------



## Macuserman (15 Novembre 2009)

Oui, c'est un excellent software qui est apparu il n'y a pas si longtemps !


----------



## gildas1 (15 Novembre 2009)

pour ma part j'attends tjrs la mise à jour de steermouse

sinon frodon peux tu nous en dire plus sur les modifs que propose le logiciel dont tu parles 



merci...


----------



## Macuserman (15 Novembre 2009)

gildas1 a dit:


> pour ma part j'attends tjrs la mise à jour de steermouse
> 
> sinon frodon peux tu nous en dire plus sur les modifs que propose le logiciel dont tu parles
> merci...



Un coup de Google, et tu en sauras beaucoup, non ?
Parce que c'est quand même pas fatiguant de chercher un peuou alors je me trompe !


----------



## gildas1 (15 Novembre 2009)

je posais la question pour avoir un avis personnel du programme, connaitre l'avis de Frodon... Car Googler le nom du programme et lire son descriptif je peux le faire c'est pas un soucis (d'ailleurs ce fût fait)

Mais avoir l'avis et comment un macuser du fofo utilise le programme et de mon point de vue tout aussi interessant... on est sur un fofo non? échanger des avis toussa toussa!!!


----------



## Macuserman (15 Novembre 2009)

Oui, enfin pour deviner que tu veux son avis à lui, faut y aller ! 
Oui, on échange, mais bon, là c'est de l'exploitation humaine !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2009)

Est-ce que des possesseurs de Magic Mouse qui l'utiliseraient sans tapis ont déjà été victime du phénomène du pointeur qui part en vrille, phénomène qui se produisait avec la Mighty Mouse ?

Moi, ça ne m'est pas encore arrivé mais je me demandais si ça pouvait arriver.


----------



## Elesthor (16 Novembre 2009)

Sans tapis elle ne pointe tout simplement pas chez moi ... (C'est une surface en verre)


----------



## gildas1 (16 Novembre 2009)

pas de soucis chez moi


----------



## TiteLine (16 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Est-ce que des possesseurs de Magic Mouse qui l'utiliseraient sans tapis ont déjà été victime du phénomène du pointeur qui part en vrille, phénomène qui se produisait avec la Mighty Mouse ?
> 
> Moi, ça ne m'est pas encore arrivé mais je me demandais si ça pouvait arriver.



Bah je ne sais pas ce que tu veux dire par "part en vrille" mais j'ai eu deux "soucis"

Une fois, elle a semblé "très lourde" lors d'un déplacement, elle avait du mal à bouger , ça m'est arrivé une fois ou deux avec la Mighty Mouse.

Et il y a quelques minutes, c'est sur le défilement dans Safari qu'elle a buggué (elle revenait systématiquement en bas de page) , c'est déjà arrivé dans le passé également. Mais ça n'a pas duré et ce n'est pas le genre de chose qui me prend la tête (du moment que ça ne dure pas). Probablement une mauvaise manipulation à un moment donné, ou un caprice. Je n'ai même pas eu besoin de fermer Safari pour ça refonctionne mais comme j'avais plusieurs applications ouvertes, elle a peut être perdu un peu le nord.  Tout ça pour dire que même sous Mac, il peut y avoir des petites contrariétés pas bien méchantes heureusement.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Bah je ne sais pas ce que tu veux dire par "part en vrille"



Avec la Mighty Mouse et sans tapis, il arrivait que le pointeur à l'écran se barre subitement dans une direction différente de celle où on voulait qu'il aille.




Enrin a dit:


> mais j'ai eu deux "soucis"
> 
> Une fois, elle a semblé "très lourde" lors d'un déplacement, elle avait du mal à bouger , ça m'est arrivé une fois ou deux avec la Mighty Mouse.
> 
> Et il y a quelques minutes, c'est sur le défilement dans Safari qu'elle a buggué (elle revenait systématiquement en bas de page) , c'est déjà arrivé dans le passé également. Mais ça n'a pas duré et ce n'est pas le genre de chose qui me prend la tête (du moment que ça ne dure pas). Probablement une mauvaise manipulation à un moment donné, ou un caprice. Je n'ai même pas eu besoin de fermer Safari pour ça refonctionne mais comme j'avais plusieurs applications ouvertes, elle a peut être perdu un peu le nord.  Tout ça pour dire que même sous Mac, il peut y avoir des petites contrariétés pas bien méchantes heureusement.



Aucun problème de mon côté.

Pour le 2 c'est peut-être un mauvais mouvement de doigt.


----------



## TiteLine (16 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Avec la Mighty Mouse et sans tapis, il arrivait que le pointeur à l'écran se barre subitement dans une direction différente de celle où on voulait qu'il aille.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok,

alors non, le pointeur n'est pas encore devenu fou  

Mais effectivement, la Mighty Mouse m'a déjà fait ce coup, et je pense même que l'horrible mulot qui l'a remplacée quelques semaines me l'a fait aussi. Cela remettrait davantage l'OS (ou la gestion des périphériques) en question plutôt que la MM. Mais je ne me hasarderai pas sur ce terrain glissant que je ne maîtrise absolument pas.

Pour le 2, je pense plutôt à un virus ou un troyen ou les deux ... ou alors, mon mac est hacké , en fait, j'ai très peur ...  , je crois que je vais retourner sous Windows, si c'est pour être la cible de joyeusetés, autant payer moins cher 

Plus sérieusement, cette petite gêne passagère n'est pas spécifique à la Magic Mouse. Pour le moment, j'en suis vraiment très très contente (et bye bye la bouboule qui s'encrasse  )


----------



## bompi (16 Novembre 2009)

Je connaissais le problème avec la Mighty Mouse. Rien à signaler avec la Magic Mouse.

Une anecdote : on m'a déjà fait des compliments sur certains mulots [une Sony bleu-pâle assez réussie par exemple] mais là, au bureau, c'est remarque sur remarque.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Je connaissais le problème avec la Mighty Mouse. Rien à signaler avec la Magic Mouse.



A vrai dire, ça ne m'inquiète pas outre mesure car moi aussi, j'ai connu ça avec la Mighty Mouse. Mais je me demandais si ça pouvait arriver car il me semble que la technologie optique a changé.


----------



## ederntal (16 Novembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> C'est quand même surprenant : Apple vend des écrans de 27" (!) et la souris paraît faiblarde sur mon portable 15", avec la vitesse à fond.
> Ils les testent comment, leurs souris, chez Apple ?
> Franchement, ça m'intrigue car c'est le comportement immédiat de la souris, ça saute aux yeux.
> Donc soit ils sont un peu particuliers, soit ils ont des pilotes maisons, soit il y a une option toute bête que personne ne pense à cocher



Je viens d'avoir ma Magic Mouse, et je l'utilise depuis 1 heure...

Je ne comprends pas DU TOUT les critiques sur la vitesse de la souris 
Quand je me la vitesse à fond, elle est tout simplement inutilisable pour moi... Et aucun de mes amis présents chez moi arrivent à s'en servir à cette vitesse. Réglé à moitié, c'est parfait !!!

Je suis vraiment très content de cette souris, pas de temps d'adaptation pour les choses de bases, on verra le reste plus tard. Je l'adore :love:
Un magnifique ouvrage !!!


----------



## Macuserman (16 Novembre 2009)

Je crois que maintenant, les outils de switch massifs chez Apple, ce ne sont pas les iPod ou autres iPhone, ce sont les Magic Mouse !


----------



## boodou (16 Novembre 2009)

@iduck : je l'utilise sans tapis, sur un bureau en bois, sans problème


----------



## ederntal (16 Novembre 2009)

J'ai l'impression d'être devenu un dieu du scroll depuis que je m'en sers


----------



## Exit209 (16 Novembre 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> J'ai l'impression d'être devenu un dieu du scroll depuis que je m'en sers



Et moi je suis blasé tout les matins quand au taf je réalise qu'il n'y a pas l'effet d'impulsion sur XP...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> JJe ne comprends pas DU TOUT les critiques sur la vitesse de la souris
> Quand je me la vitesse à fond, elle est tout simplement inutilisable pour moi... Et aucun de mes amis présents chez moi arrivent à s'en servir à cette vitesse. Réglé à moitié, c'est parfait !!!



La mienne, la vitesse de déplacement est réglé au maximum et elle me paraît normale.


----------



## fadem (17 Novembre 2009)

Allez un ptit coup de gueule contre la Fnac, ça fait jamais de mal. Hier je suis allé traîner mes guêtres à la Fnac montparnasse. Je vais fouiner au stand Apple (moins de monde que d'hab, un effet Apple Store ?) et là surprise, il y a des Magic Mouse avec le nouvel iMac. "Tiens, je vais essayer" me dis-je. Eh bien que nenni !!! Nos amis de la Fnac n'ont rien trouvé de mieux à faire que de coller l'antivol EXACTEMENT sur la zone multitouch !!! Vous y croyez vous ??? Parfois, je me demande si toutes les connexions neuronales se font bien, chez certains...


----------



## tirhum (17 Novembre 2009)

T'aurais pû coller ça dans "réagissez"...
(pis le p'tit suisse, il a k'ça à fout' !...)
Là tu vas te faire agonir...


----------



## bompi (17 Novembre 2009)

ederntal a dit:


> Je viens d'avoir ma Magic Mouse, et je l'utilise depuis 1 heure...
> 
> Je ne comprends pas DU TOUT les critiques sur la vitesse de la souris
> Quand je me la vitesse à fond, elle est tout simplement inutilisable pour moi... Et aucun de mes amis présents chez moi arrivent à s'en servir à cette vitesse. Réglé à moitié, c'est parfait !!!
> ...


Sur mon MBP Unibody : vitesse à fond ...



iDuck a dit:


> La mienne, la vitesse de déplacement est réglé au maximum et elle me paraît normale.


... et dans ce cas, ça va [un peu plus vite ne serait quand même pas de refus ]

C'est quand même étonnant, cette différence, entre deux portables.

Reste que, décidément, je suis conquis.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> C'est quand même étonnant, cette différence, entre deux portables.



Et même entre plusieurs Mac. Sur mon iMac ça va mais il semble que sur d'autres, non. Mais c'est effectivement curieux.



bompi a dit:


> Reste que, décidément, je suis conquis.



Et moi donc.


----------



## guillaumeg (17 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,
j'ai reçu ce jour la Magic mouse. ( commandé chez top achat)
Suite à l'installation de celle ci je me suis empressé de la tester et je suis bluffé.
Déjà avec la souris 1 doigt suffit pour défiler de haut en bas.
Si on a un 2eme doigt poser sur ce magnifique mulot, ca ne pose aucuns conflits.
On est à l'aise avec. même si la forme n'est pas conventionnelle, ce n'est pas grave vu que ca fais CLASS et qu'on s'y habitue assez vite.
Une petite option pour faire clignoter la pomme j'aurais aimé (même si ça use de la batterie).
Le click droit fonctionne super bien. Respect aux ingénieurs moi je dis.
Elle vaut largement son prix je trouve.


----------



## Sushiwa (17 Novembre 2009)

guillaumeg a dit:


> Une petite option pour faire clignoter la pomme j'aurais aimé (même si ça use de la batterie).



Moi j'aurai bien vu des neons en dessous et des pare-chocs de golf GTI


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2009)

Sushiwa a dit:


> Moi j'aurai bien vu des neons en dessous et des pare-chocs de golf GTI



Les néons, ce ne serait pas bon pour l'autonomie !


----------



## Sushiwa (17 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Les néons, ce ne serait pas bon pour l'autonomie !



Non mais la Magic Mouse GTI fonctionne au super. Et elle ne consomme que 3,5L au 100 kms (donc un plein dure logiquement plus sur un Macbook que sur un iMac 27").


----------



## Elesthor (18 Novembre 2009)

> Les néons, ce ne serait pas bon pour l'autonomie !



Roh sa me donne des idées , surtout que la coque transparente serait parfaite pour les réflexions des leds...


----------



## nicoplanet (19 Novembre 2009)

Alors, les utilisateurs de Magic Mouse, heureux ?
Quels sont les retours après quelques semaines d'utilisation ? Pas de crampes ? :hosto:

Ici, sur Lyon, c'est toujours la dèche : pas de stock nul part, la Fnac parle du 8 décembre maintenant... 

...

[Edit: p'tain, la boulette de ma Mighty vient de se bloquer à l'instant, à nouveau... :casse:]


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2009)

Prise en main très rapide. Mise à part la disparition du bouton central utilisé pour Dashboard, je n'ai pas de raison de regretter ma Mighty Mouse.


----------



## huexley (19 Novembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Prise en main très rapide. Mise à part la disparition du bouton central utilisé pour Dashboard, je n'ai pas de raison de regretter ma Mighty Mouse.



Test fait c'est vraiment une souris excellent par contre la fonction trackpad integré la rend très difficilement utilisable sous des programme tels que Photoshop ou Illustrator, ca a tendance a partir "vite" dans tout les sens :mouais:


----------



## Fìx (19 Novembre 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Test fait c'est vraiment une souris excellent par contre la fonction trackpad integré la rend très difficilement utilisable sous des programme tels que Photoshop ou Illustrator, ca a tendance a partir "vite" dans tout les sens :mouais:



Peut-être qu'un tout nouveau style graphique va voir le jour? Et Apple pourra se vanter qu'il sera directement issu du "symptôme Magic Mouse" ?  

Sans dec', perso, c'est tout bonnement par peur de ce phénomène que j'ai commandé le nouveau Mac du travail avec toujours et encore cette bonne vieille Mighty Apple Mouse! :love:


----------



## nicoplanet (19 Novembre 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Test fait c'est vraiment une souris excellent par contre la fonction trackpad integré la rend très difficilement utilisable sous des programme tels que Photoshop ou Illustrator, ca a tendance a partir "vite" dans tout les sens :mouais:



Que veux-tu dire pas là ? 
La zone tactile manque de précision ? Pourquoi ça part dans les choux ??


----------



## Sushiwa (19 Novembre 2009)

Personnellement je l'ai adopté depuis une semaine et elle m'a entièrement convaincu.
En plus grâce au petit utilitaire BetterTouchTool j'ai pu ajouter les boutons qui avait disparus depuis la Mighty Mouse (tapoter avec deux doigts pour faire un clic du milieu*, swipe avec 3 doigts vers le bas pour exposé).
Par contre j'ai un problème récurant : parfois, le swipe à 2 doigts pour faire précédent suivant se désactive tout seul quand j'éteins et je rallume mon mac. Pour l'instant ma seule solution est de réinstaller les drivers proposés par Apple sur son site à chaque fois (alors que je suis en 10.6.2 donc ils sont censé être inclus dedans). Je vais essayer de réinstaller la combo de 10.6.2 par dessus pour voir si ça arrange quelque chose.

(* rien à voir avec le seigneur des anneaux)


EDIT : ok au temps pour moi. Le problème du swipe à 2 doigt marche très bien quand je ne mets pas BetterTouchTool en lancement au démarrage. Si je le lance manuellement tout marche très bien.


----------



## huexley (19 Novembre 2009)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Que veux-tu dire pas là ?
> La zone tactile manque de précision ? Pourquoi ça part dans les choux ??



En fait le simple fait de laisser la paume dessus et la faire bouger fait scroller l'image, il est dur de tenir sans relache cette petite souris.


----------



## Sushiwa (19 Novembre 2009)

huexley a dit:


> En fait le simple fait de laisser la paume dessus et la faire bouger fait scroller l'image, il est dur de tenir sans relache cette petite souris.



C'est simplement parce que ce n'est pas comme ça qu'il faut la tenir 
Le plus pratique c'est de la tenir entre le pouce et l'annulaire : tu la déplace avec ces deux doigts et tu multi-touches avec l'index et le majeur. De cette façon ta paume ne touche pas la surface.


----------



## huexley (19 Novembre 2009)

Sushiwa a dit:


> C'est simplement parce que ce n'est pas comme ça qu'il faut la tenir
> Le plus pratique c'est de la tenir entre le pouce et l'annulaire : tu la déplace avec ces deux doigts et tu multi-touches avec l'index et le majeur. De cette façon ta paume ne touche pas la surface.



Au mais bon, j'en encore certains égard pour mes canaux carpiens


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Novembre 2009)

Sushiwa a dit:


> C'est simplement parce que ce n'est pas comme ça qu'il faut la tenir
> Le plus pratique c'est de la tenir entre le pouce et l'annulaire : tu la déplace avec ces deux doigts et tu multi-touches avec l'index et le majeur. De cette façon ta paume ne touche pas la surface.



Effectivement, il faut la tenir du bout des doigts et ne pas essayer de la prendre à pleines mains.

En ce qui me concerne, j'arrive bientôt à 1 semaine d'utilisation et je suis toujours aussi ravi d'avoir investi dans ce nouveau mulot.


----------



## Sushiwa (19 Novembre 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Au mais bon, j'en encore certains égard pour mes canaux carpiens



J'ai toujours tenu mes souris comme ça. Autant la Mighty Mouse que la magic mouse donc j'espère que je vais pas finir avec des palmes à la place des mains ^^


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Novembre 2009)

Sushiwa a dit:


> J'ai toujours tenu mes souris comme ça. Autant la Mighty Mouse que la magic mouse donc j'espère que je vais pas finir avec des palmes à la place des mains ^^



Avant la Magic Mouse il n'y a que la souris ronde des premiers iMac que je tenais comme ça.


----------



## TiteLine (19 Novembre 2009)

Presque deux semaines d'utilisation et je ne regrette vraiment pas d'avoir "attendu" cette Magic Mouse. Le défilement est vraiment très agréable, la prise en main est aisée (un coup assez rapide à prendre) et l'autonomie a l'air fort convenable.

Je suis vraiment satisfaite de mon achat :love:


----------



## bompi (19 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Effectivement, il faut la tenir du bout des doigts et ne pas essayer de la prendre à pleines mains.
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, j'arrive bientôt à 1 semaine d'utilisation et je suis toujours aussi ravi d'avoir investi dans ce nouveau mulot.


Quand je la déplace et que je me contente de cliquer, je pose ma patte dessus. Je ne la relève que pour passer au déroulement etc.

Et aucune douleur à l'horizon. Bien entendu c'est aussi une question de taille des mains. Les miennes ne sont pas grandes.


----------



## Lezardosoleil (19 Novembre 2009)

Pour ceux qui ne la trouve pas en magasin, achetez la sur l'Apple store!



Commandée avec la nouvelle télécommande vendredi apres-midi dernier, elles ont été expédiées samedi des Pays-bas, je l'ai reçu par UPS lundi matin, (malgré les délais indiqués)!!

Elle est vraiment superbe et super pratique pratique!! Un régal


----------



## marcax38 (19 Novembre 2009)

salut

moi j'ai commande la mouse hier .. une heure après j'ai lu ça:
Expédié le: Nov 18, 2009 | Imprimer la facture 
Délai estimé de livraison: 02 Dec, 2009 - 03 Dec, 2009

Ma souris arrive a pied 
Axl


----------



## Lezardosoleil (19 Novembre 2009)

marcax38 a dit:


> salut
> 
> moi j'ai commande la mouse hier .. une heure après j'ai lu ça:
> Expédié le: Nov 18, 2009 | Imprimer la facture
> ...



Tu as pris quelle option d'envoi?? Perso , j'avais pris l'option "rapide" a 15(UPS Saver) au lieu des 6 et quelques, c'est peut-etre pour ca que ces envois sont "prioirtaires" ...


----------



## marcax38 (19 Novembre 2009)

ah oui ca doit etre ca la difference, j ai pris la livraison normale ... a pied lol
Merci

Axl


----------



## wild thing (19 Novembre 2009)

Achetée hier soir chez Darty (Une seule en stock!!)!
Pour l'instant j'en suis content, avec better touch control j'ai repris mes vieilles habitudes.
Trés agréable pour l'instant. A voir dans le temps.


----------



## nicoplanet (20 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour tous ces retours positifs !  

Je vais me laisser tenter dès qu'il y aura un peu de disponibilité...


----------



## vesgor (23 Novembre 2009)

Ben moi je trouve qu'elle glisse très mal cette souris aussi bien à même le bureau ou même sur tapis de souris de type Nova ! elle accroche et du coup je la trouve bruyante !


----------



## Sacrebestiol (24 Novembre 2009)

je viens de partir aux état-unis, et je me suis payé la magic mouse...pas cher le dollar


----------



## wild thing (24 Novembre 2009)

Ca fait cher le voyage pour une souris!!


----------



## Fìx (24 Novembre 2009)

wild thing a dit:


> Ca fait cher le voyage pour une souris!!



Ça doit être comme pour les enfants, il doit y avoir des tarifs réduits pour les souris...


----------



## bompi (24 Novembre 2009)

Tu veux dire que les enfants sont meilleur marché aux États-Unis ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2009)

aujourd'hui petit passage a la fnac de chez moi

la magic mouse d'expo etait rayee sur le dessus :rose:


est elle plus fragile que d'autres souris ?


----------



## nicoplanet (27 Novembre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> la magic mouse d'expo etait rayee sur le dessus :rose:
> 
> est elle plus fragile que d'autres souris ?



C'est ma grosse déception avec cette souris : quand ils l'ont annoncé, j'ai cru que c'était du verre, comme les trackpad sur le dessus... :love:

Mais ce n'est que du plastique... :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> aujourd'hui petit passage a la fnac de chez moi
> 
> la magic mouse d'expo etait rayee sur le dessus :rose:
> 
> ...



La rayure est-elle d'origine ou faite après ?

En tout cas, la mienne m'a été vendue sans rayures.

Et puis bon, on est sensé faire glisser le doigt dessus. Pour la rayer en faisant ça il faut faire très fort. 

Il n'y a que pour ceux qui se la trimballent dans une sacoche (avec un ordinateur portable) que le problème peut éventuellement se poser.


----------



## HmJ (27 Novembre 2009)

Je remarque qu'en passant par Amazon, du moins Amazon Japan, je peux l'avoir tout de suite avec 10% de reduction, tout comme les Time Capsule. Alors, passer par l'Apple Store...


----------



## bompi (27 Novembre 2009)

Pour éviter les rayures, je pense qu'il faut enlever son alliance en diamant. C'est dur, le diamant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h12 ----------

Ce qui est amusant, c'est comme on s'habitue vite aux produits qui nous conviennent : le déroulement est vraiment agréable avec cette souris et dès que je retourne au trackpad ou à une autre souris, j'ai un léger sentiment de frustration ...

Il serait _vraiment_ sympa de la part d'Apple que :

l'on ait un nouveau pilote pour le trackpad multi-point incluant le déroulement façon MagicMouse (ou iPhone, quoi)
l'on ait quelques petites options supplémentaires pour le pilote de la souris (sans avoir à utiliser des pilotes tiers)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> La rayure est-elle d'origine ou faite après ?
> 
> En tout cas, la mienne m'a été vendue sans rayures.
> 
> ...




c'est celle d'expo que j'ai vu et comme elle est attachee, je doute qu'elle soit tombee le plastique qui la recouvre me semble bien fragile


----------



## Elianora la blanche (27 Novembre 2009)

bonjour à tous !

cette souris me tente beaucoup, mais suite à une expérience désagréable avec la mighty mouse (vendue avec mon iMac actuel) bluetooth sous xp bootcamp, j'ai des doutes quant à celle-ci

quelqu'un l'a-t-il essayé sous bootcamp ? je n'ai pas vu de mise à jour de bootcamp, peut-être via l'outil de mise à jour quand la souris est reconnue...
mon problème se situait au niveau du jumelage, j'étais obligée de re-jumeler la souris à chaque démarrage de windobe, ça m'a très vite saoulée, je ne veux pas recommencer

autre question : quelle est la différence entre le défilement vertical par impulsions et le "normal" ?

merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2009)

Elianora la blanche a dit:


> autre question : quelle est la différence entre le défilement vertical par impulsions et le "normal" ?




un peu deroutant car le toucher a change c'est plat par contre, y a le plus le bruit derangeant de la molette (car il faut dire que toutes les souris ne sont pas tres silencieuses à ce niveau... notamment quand la molette est crantée) je pense qu'il faut qq jours d'adaptation j'ai trouve le clic assez particulier (faut dire que je n'avais pas achete la mighty mouse) faut que je la teste plus longuement en l'empruntant a un ami avant d'acheter...


----------



## wild thing (27 Novembre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> j'ai trouve le clic assez particulier (faut dire que je n'avais pas achete la mighty mouse)
> 
> faut que je la teste plus longuement en l'empruntant a un ami avant d'acheter...



Essai de la configurer avec Better Touch Tool , moi je n'utilise plus le clic physique, comme avec le trackpad!



Elianora la blanche a dit:


> quelqu'un l'a-t-il essayé sous bootcamp ? je n'ai pas vu de mise à jour de bootcamp, peut-être via l'outil de mise à jour quand la souris est reconnue...
> mon problème se situait au niveau du jumelage, j'étais obligée de re-jumeler la souris à chaque démarrage de windobe, ça m'a très vite saoulée, je ne veux pas recommencer
> 
> autre question : quelle est la différence entre le défilement vertical par impulsions et le "normal" ?
> ...



Regarde dans les news MacGé d'il y a quelques jours, ils on parlé d'un pilote de la magic mouse pour windows.

Et pour l'impulsion il suffit de donner un petit coup vers le haut ou vers le bas et cela défile tout seul.


----------



## Elianora la blanche (27 Novembre 2009)

wild thing a dit:


> Et pour l'impulsion il suffit de donner un petit coup vers le haut ou vers le bas et cela défile tout seul.



ah ? comme il y a sur certaines logitech (ou on peux choisir molette crantée / molette souple avec un bouton dessous) ? j'ai utilisé ça à mon ancien job, ça m'a profondément énervée, mais c'était ça ou la molette crantée
je ferai le défilement vertical sans impulsion je crois
j'ai craqué : achetée 63,39  sur le store éducation (mon frère est étudiant) livraison gratuite
dans les magasins physiques, ils n'en ont pas :s


----------



## geoalambic (27 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde les fans de la pomme, c'est mon premier message.

J'ai acheté la nouvelle souris sur l'applestore, je l'ai reçue ce matin, je l'ai installée, ben rien ne marche à part le déplacement du curseur. Aucun défilement de page, pourtant je m'applique pour faire exactement les mouvements préconisés. Je comprends vraiment pas. Je suis le seul dans ce cas?:mouais:

geoalambic, iMac powa!


----------



## slurp236 (27 Novembre 2009)

Il faut juste installer les drivers geoalambic.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2009)

geoalambic a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde les fans de la pomme, c'est mon premier message.
> 
> J'ai acheté la nouvelle souris sur l'applestore, je l'ai reçue ce matin, je l'ai installée, ben rien ne marche à part le déplacement du curseur. Aucun défilement de page, pourtant je m'applique pour faire exactement les mouvements préconisés. Je comprends vraiment pas. Je suis le seul dans ce cas?:mouais:
> 
> geoalambic, iMac powa!



Bonjour,

Je vois que tu es sous Leopard. Donc il faut que tu installes le pilote. Et en tout état de cause, tu ne pourras pas profiter du défilement par impulsion qui n'est opérationnel que sous Snow Leopard.


----------



## geoalambic (27 Novembre 2009)

Ouah mais bien sûr ça tombe sous le sens, merci pour ton aide au boulet que je suis.:rateau:


----------



## choumou (27 Novembre 2009)

Tiens pour l'inertie.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2009)

Ou, vu que son Mac est un Mac Intel, il peut passer à Snow Leopard et il aura ça et bien d'autres choses encore.


----------



## choumou (27 Novembre 2009)

T'es fou, t'a vu le prix de Snow Leopard......


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2009)

choumou a dit:


> T'es fou, t'a vu le prix de Snow Leopard......



29 euros.


----------



## bompi (27 Novembre 2009)

À l'utiliser, cette souris, je me dis que dans certains cas, j'aimerais qu'elle se comportât comme un trackpad :
- déplacement mono-digital => déplacement du curseur
- déplacement bi-digital =>déplacement du contenu par défilement

Une sorte de trackpad assez cool, reposant, et désolidarisé de l'ordinateur.


----------



## choumou (27 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> 29 euros.



C'était une petite blaguounette...
Nan mais sérieusement je l'ai acheté avec l'offre à 8,95 mais je ne l'ai toujours pas installé, j'attends un peu j'ai un peu peur en fait, je pense que je vais attendre la 10.6.3.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2009)

choumou a dit:


> C'était une petite blaguounette...
> Nan mais sérieusement je l'ai acheté avec l'offre à 8,95 mais je ne l'ai toujours pas installé, j'attends un peu j'ai un peu peur en fait, je pense que je vais attendre la 10.6.3.



J'avais compris.


----------



## electricpolaris (28 Novembre 2009)

Je viens de m'acheter une magic mouse après avoir hésité bien une heure dans le apple store pendant un black friday, aux U.S (Là où j'habite maintenant ) et bien je le regrette pas ...encore. 
Elle m'a couté $64 quand même ! Avec la réduc de $5 du black friday (cette reduc ridicule m'a fait hesité quand même)

J'suis pas trop fan du design, et ça me manque les touche du coté qu'il y avait dans la version précédente, mais bon en faisant du montage vidéo sans cesse, j'avais besoin de renouveler ma souris qui m'a laché et je me suis fait plaisir !:love:


----------



## Mr Fon (30 Novembre 2009)

Salut, 

mulot acheté vendredi dernier chez le Reseller local d'ici... testé tout le week end....
bah je suis bluffé... souris vraiment très agréable... très content je suis
le 3ème bouton ainsi que ceux sur les cotés ne me manquent pas vraiment, je ne m'en servais guère avant car j'ai opté pour les coins actifs sur mon 20' et gardé cette habitude.
pas de soucis de rapidité du pointeur pr moi, réglé presque à fond et vitesse largement suffisante pour mon utilisation personnelle.

je crois que je pourrai pas revenir sur une souris avec une boule ou une molette


----------



## vesgor (30 Novembre 2009)

Et vous la faites glisser sur quel type de tapis votre magic mouse ? j'ai jamais eu une souris qui accroche autant !?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Novembre 2009)

vesgor a dit:


> Et vous la faites glisser sur quel type de tapis votre magic mouse ? j'ai jamais eu une souris qui accroche autant !?



En ce qui me concerne, elle glisse directement sur mon bureau en pin massif et elle n'accroche pas du tout.


----------



## bazino (30 Novembre 2009)

La mienne n'accroche pas non plus mais j'ai un soucis avec la surface tactile depuis quelques jours. Elle reponds très mal et je suis obligé d'appuyer fortement dessus pour que le scroll reponde. Peut-être un problème de batteries, il faut que j'approfondisse le truc. 

Quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce problème ?


----------



## bompi (30 Novembre 2009)

Aucun souci de cette nature. Peut-être passer un chiffon pour nettoyer la surface ? [si on fume, c'est sans doute conseillé]


----------



## gildas1 (30 Novembre 2009)

j'ai été obligé de reprendre mon ancien tapis de souris, 

par contre 2 semaines que je l'ai et déjà il ne reste que 34% de batterie 

Autant dire qu'il faut du jus pour alimenter ce petit gadget mais bon le plaisir est là alors bon...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Novembre 2009)

gildas1 a dit:


> j'ai été obligé de reprendre mon ancien tapis de souris,
> 
> par contre 2 semaines que je l'ai et déjà il ne reste que 34% de batterie
> 
> Autant dire qu'il faut du jus pour alimenter ce petit gadget mais bon le plaisir est là alors bon...



J'en suis à plus de 2 semaines d'utilisation et il reste 54% de batterie. Par contre, je l'éteins quand mon Mac est éteint (sauf hier soir où j'ai oublié :rateau.


----------



## TiteLine (30 Novembre 2009)

50 % au bout de 3 semaines (et deux jours)  et je l'éteins également ... j'ai le bonheur de voir le niveau remonter à chaque fois ... sauf ce soir ... j'avais oublié de l'éteindre hier.:rateau:


----------



## Elesthor (4 Décembre 2009)

De toute façon elle se décharge assez peu lorsque tu ne bouges pas =)


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2009)

Plus de trois semaines d'utilisation (bientôt quatre, en fait). Utilisation cinq jours sur sept (au boulot), entre 8h30 et 18h30. Un peu le w-e. Éteinte le soir et rallumée le matin.

Résultat : batterie à 74%
Ça me va.


----------



## Elesthor (4 Décembre 2009)

Tu t'en sers de quelle manière bompi? Beaucoup de mouvement/clics ou tu bosses surtout au clavier?


----------



## valdiviano (4 Décembre 2009)

Je l'ai depuis un mois.
Pour moi, c'est la meilleure souris que j'aie eue !


----------



## TiteLine (4 Décembre 2009)

Entre l'installation d'iWork, l'utilisation du tout nouveau logiciel, l'oubli d'extinction ces derniers jours  et surtout toutes les manipulations saugrenues administrées à l'iMac hier, l'autonomie de la souris en a pris un vilain coup.  Je pense charger les accus ce week end afin qu'ils soient prêts si les piles tombent en rade la semaine prochaine


----------



## scaryfan (4 Décembre 2009)

Désolé mais je n'ai pas parcouru le fil de ce topic depuis le début... 
Et j'ai une remarque et une question (peut-être déjà évoquées dans les pages précédentes) :

1 / comme les iPod, n'était-il pas possible à Apple d'incorporer à la Magic mouse une batterie recahrgeable, fournir un cordon similaire et le brancher par USB pour recharger le mulot ?  

2 / la Magic Mouse fonctionne-t-elle sur MBP ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## choumou (4 Décembre 2009)

1) Je ne voit pas l'intérêt, je râlé déjà avec la MX révolution, quand plus de batterie il faut la recharger sur le socle et donc plus de souris, le mieux étant comme la précisé Enrin des piles rechargeable.

2) Oui, il faut juste un Mac avec le Bluetooth et être au moins en 10.5.8.


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2009)

Elesthor a dit:


> Tu t'en sers de quelle manière bompi? Beaucoup de mouvement/clics ou tu bosses surtout au clavier?


Difficile question. Cela dépend de la journée, évidemment (et de la quantité de réunions que je peux avoir !). Mais j'ai du mal à quantifier. On va dire 50-50.


scaryfan a dit:


> Désolé mais je n'ai pas parcouru le fil de ce topic depuis le début...


Tu aurais peut-être dû, il n'est pas si long, après tout.





			
				scaryfan a dit:
			
		

> Et j'ai une remarque et une question (peut-être déjà évoquées dans les pages précédentes) :
> 
> 1 / comme les iPod, n'était-il pas possible à Apple d'incorporer à la Magic mouse une batterie recahrgeable, fournir un cordon similaire et le brancher par USB pour recharger le mulot ?


Et comment le saurait-on ? 


			
				scaryfan a dit:
			
		

> 2 / la Magic Mouse fonctionne-t-elle sur MBP ?
> 
> Merci d'avance


Tu aurais pu lire le fil, lire le site d'Apple, d'autres encore.  x 2


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2009)

Ce matin je suis entré dans la zone d'alerte "batterie faible" (20%) et j'ai l'icône clignotante dans la barre de menus.  Mais les piles rechargeables sont prêtes à prendre la relève.

Et ça fait 3 semaines aujourd'hui que je l'ai.


----------



## Fìx (4 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ce matin je suis entré dans la zone d'alerte "batterie faible" (20%) et j'ai l'icône clignotante dans la barre de menus.  Mais les piles rechargeables sont prêtes à prendre la relève.
> 
> Et ça fait 3 semaines aujourd'hui que je l'ai.



Dommage que personne ne fasse le test avec des piles de bonne qualité, neuves... 

_(parceque je soupçonne toujours Apple de fournir des piles à moitié chargées avec la souris, à l'instar des fabricants d'imprimantes et des cartouches d'encres qu'ils fournissent avec les machines neuves... [en tout cas j'espère que c'en est la cause parce que sinon, v'là la conso! :sick: ] )_


----------



## scaryfan (4 Décembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Difficile question. Cela dépend de la journée, évidemment (et de la quantité de réunions que je peux avoir !). Mais j'ai du mal à quantifier. On va dire 50-50.
> Tu aurais peut-être dû, il n'est pas si long, après tout.Et comment le saurait-on ?
> Tu aurais pu lire le fil, lire le site d'Apple, d'autres encore.  x 2


 
Oui, enfin bon, dans les premières pages, on lit souvent :

  " FNOUC ne peut l'avoir qu'en précommande, DARTON n'a même pas les nouveau iMac, Apple Center de Strasbourg ne risque pas de l'avoir...  "...

Et faut parcourir toutes les pages pour trouver un semblant de réponse... 

J'va chercher seul, na ! :mouais:


----------



## choumou (4 Décembre 2009)

Je viens de te répondre...:mouais:


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Décembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Dommage que personne ne fasse le test avec des piles de bonne qualité, neuves...
> 
> _(parceque je soupçonne toujours Apple de fournir des piles à moitié chargées avec la souris, à l'instar des fabricants d'imprimantes et des cartouches d'encres qu'ils fournissent avec les machines neuves... [en tout cas j'espère que c'en est la cause parce que sinon, v'là la conso! :sick: ] )_



OK pour le test avec des piles de "grandes marques" mais comment savoir si elles sont neuves ? Et puis Apple n'a aucun intérêt à fournir des piles à moitié chargées (surtout qu'en ce moment les magic mouse ne rouillent pas dans les stocks) Et d'autre part si les fabricants d'imprimantes ont intérêt à livrer (en première monte) des cartouches peu remplies Apple ne fabrique pas de piles !!...


----------



## mss (4 Décembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Dommage que personne ne fasse le test avec des piles de bonne qualité, neuves...
> 
> _(parceque je soupçonne toujours Apple de fournir des piles à moitié chargées avec la souris, à l'instar des fabricants d'imprimantes et des cartouches d'encres qu'ils fournissent avec les machines neuves... [en tout cas j'espère que c'en est la cause parce que sinon, v'là la conso! :sick: ] )_



BONSOIR 
pour info

je ne me sert de mon Imac 27" i5 depuis une semaine à raison de quatre heures en moyenne par jour mes batterie d'origines sont chargées pour le clavier de 100 pour cent et la magic mouse de 90 pour cent.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2009)

Ce matin, quand j'ai allumé ma souris, le voyant vert ne s'est pas allumé. J'en ai déduis que les piles étaient à plat et je les ai changées et remplacées par des piles rechargeables. 

Ca marche mais je n'ai que 68% de niveau de batterie. Pourtant j'avais mis ces piles à charger suffisamment longtemps (largement même).


----------



## fredintosh (5 Décembre 2009)

Si ce sont des piles rechargeables neuves, elles n'atteindront leur capacité maximale que dans 2 ou 3 rechargements (parait-il).


----------



## Fìx (5 Décembre 2009)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Apple n'a aucun intérêt à fournir des piles à moitié chargées



Ah bah moi j'en vois une de bonne raison! 




Ça peut paraître être des économies de bouts de chandelles vu d'ici, mais un sou est un sou! Surtout à échelle internationale! 

Et si un fabriquant de pile leur a proposé les siennes à un prix défiant toute concurrence, même si celles ci ne sont pas pleines, j'vois pas pourquoi Apple passerait à côté d'une telle économie!  ... D'autant qu'ils ne s'impliquent pas trop là dedans. Le pointé du doigt sera le fabriquant de la pile!  

D'ailleurs c'est qui? 



pepeye66 a dit:


> OK pour le test avec des piles de "grandes marques" mais comment savoir si elles sont neuves ?




Eux par contre on tout intérêt à te fournir des piles pleines si ils veulent te revoir!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Si ce sont des piles rechargeables neuves, elles n'atteindront leur capacité maximale que dans 2 ou 3 rechargements (parait-il).



Effectivement, elles sont neuves. Merci pour l'info.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Dommage que personne ne fasse le test avec des piles de bonne qualité, neuves...
> 
> _(parceque je soupçonne toujours Apple de fournir des piles à moitié chargées avec la souris, à l'instar des fabricants d'imprimantes et des cartouches d'encres qu'ils fournissent avec les machines neuves... [en tout cas j'espère que c'en est la cause parce que sinon, v'là la conso! :sick: ] )_




on aura tout lu...


----------



## macinside (5 Décembre 2009)

j'ai la miennes depuis 1 mois jour pour jour, après un mois d'utilisation a raison de 2 a 3h par jour, les piles d'origine sont a 68%


----------



## Nicosun (5 Décembre 2009)

Alors je l'ai depuis ce matin et ma razer a repris sa place, la magic mouse retourne dans sa boite pour le moment.

1) elle rame grave, mais vraiment. Le pointeur se traîne.

2) le manque de bouton ???

Bref j'ai voulu essayé bettertouch tool mais sur Leopard il ne fonctionne pas (ne fonctionne pas avec cette version de mac os X).

Du coup je suis très déçus


----------



## Fìx (5 Décembre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> on aura tout lu...



Bah pas avec ton message en tout cas.... :sleep:


Tu peux expliquer à un débile profond qui raconte que de la daube c'qu'il y a de, justement, si débile?

Merci de m'apporter ta lumière divine!


----------



## Hesp (5 Décembre 2009)

Perso j'ai ça :






Logitech G7. On peut changer la sensibilité (3 positions), 4 boutons (clic molette - 1 au niveau du pouce). 2 Batteries logitech fournie avec, 

Ca compris dans le prix :






Super pratique, sans fil, la 2ème batterie se charge pendant qu'on utilise la première. On peut éteindre sa souris avec un petit bouton dessous.

Perso, 2 ans que je l'ai (ou 3 je sais plus), la magic mouse que je vais recevoir a vraiment intérêt à être concurrentielle.

[Edit : Quand même, Apple sort une nouvelle souris, ils se défendent niveau écolo et incluent des piles dans leur système, pas de batterie rechargeable...]


----------



## bompi (5 Décembre 2009)

Elle n'est absolument pas concurrentielle, pour la bonne raison qu'elle n'est pas dans la même catégorie.

Je sens que tu vas être déçu [fallait lire le desriptif avant de cliquer sur le bouton VALIDER de la commande :rateau:]


----------



## Hesp (5 Décembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Elle n'est absolument pas concurrentielle, pour la bonne raison qu'elle n'est pas dans la même catégorie.
> 
> Je sens que tu vas être déçu [fallait lire le desriptif avant de cliquer sur le bouton VALIDER de la commande :rateau:]



^_^

1) Pas dans la même catégorie, c'est-à-dire, je comprends pas ? Sans fil : oui, même catégorie...

2) Pas forcément. Une navigation à 2 doigts dans des applications ou sur le web, ça ma G7 ne le fait pas...

3) Je l'ai fait (lire le descriptif), avant de passer commande, c'est pour ça que dans mon switch j'ai conservé ma G7, au cas où...

J'ai eu fréquenté une école remplie de MacPro (oui, ça existe) avec beaucoup de mighty mouse (car beaucoup d'ordis, que des mighty en fait). J'adore le système de la roulette pour naviguer dans les applis, très pratique en ce qui me concerne. Mais j'ai constaté (sans être pro mac ou pro pc) qu'après 3 mois de cours, la moité des roulettes étaient ou encrassées, ou carrément naze...

Mon choix a été vite fait. Je préfère la découverte.


----------



## bompi (5 Décembre 2009)

Pas dans la même catégorie ?

- machin plein de boutons, moche, supposément ergonomique (apparence contournée et trucs qui dépassent), plein de fonctionnalités [matérielles (piles) et logicielles] etc.
- bidule sobrissime, stylisé avec rien qui dépasse, aucun paramétrage et peu de fonctionnalités (dévoilées et/ou accessibles)

pas vraiment la même catégorie, je trouve.


----------



## Hesp (5 Décembre 2009)

Oups...

C'est vrai, en tant qu'esthète je suis sensible à ce disign mac. Maintenant de là à dire que la G7 est moche...

Aucun logiciel à installer : plug and play, reconnue autant sous mac que pc.

Matériel : Une petite borne qui réceptionne le sans fil et qui recharge une batterie (pas pile)

Ca en gros :






Pardon, mais on reste dans la catégorie : Souris sans fil...

Je sais plus ce que c'est une pile depuis 2 ans. (Sincèrement, balladeur Mp3 clé usb etc...)

Aucun paramétrage pour la magic mouse ? Vraiment ???

Juste pour le clin d'oeil marrant :

^_^

Tout es lié...


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2009)

J'ai des retours qui se plaignent de sa lourdeur, la rendant limite inutilisable.


----------



## Nicosun (5 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> J'ai des retours qui se plaignent de sa lourdeur, la rendant limite inutilisable.



Déjà qu'Apple fasse un pilote digne de ce nom comme ça je pourrais juger de la lourdeur


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2009)

Nicosun a dit:


> Déjà qu'Apple fasse un pilote digne de ce nom comme ça je pourrais juger de la lourdeur



Aurais-je un jour une souris apple plutôt qu'une souris à 10  qui remplit mieux ce rôle ? :rateau:


----------



## bompi (5 Décembre 2009)

Elle est effectivement un peu plus lourde qu'une souris filaire toute simple :
- de toutes façons en raison des piles
- sans doute pour avoir assez de stabilité pour pouvoir l'utiliser comme surface tactile

Reste que j'ai une souris BT Logitech : elle est au moins aussi lourde que la Magic Mouse, alors ...


----------



## Hesp (6 Décembre 2009)

Mac serait infaillible à tes yeux Bompi ?


----------



## Nicosun (6 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Aurais-je un jour une souris apple plutôt qu'une souris à 10  qui remplit mieux ce rôle ? :rateau:



En fait cette souris a quand même un super potentiel mais il est mal et peu exploité. A part les utilitaire dont je n'ai pas accès étant sous Leopard, hé bien le pilote d'origine ne propose pas grand chose. Grâce à l'aide de Bompi j'ai essayé MouseZoom mais face à ma razer la magic Mouse reste bien moins précise et réactive et l'on peut rajouter à ça le manque de possibilités. Bref le second point finira par disparaître mais pour le premier ????


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Elle est effectivement un peu plus lourde qu'une souris filaire toute simple :
> - de toutes façons en raison des piles
> - sans doute pour avoir assez de stabilité pour pouvoir l'utiliser comme surface tactile



Je plussoie.

Et bien qu'elle soit un peu plus lourde qu'une souris filaire, elle est très maniable. Mais j'ai l'impression que ça dépend de la surface sur laquelle elle glisse.

Par contre, je viens de remarquer qu'avec des piles rechargeables, quand on l'éteint le soir et la rallume le lendemain, ça ne fait pas remonter le niveau de charge. Dommage. :rateau:


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2009)

Hesp a dit:


> Mac serait infaillible à tes yeux Bompi ?


Qui est Mac ? [rappel : un Mac est un ordinateur, pas une personne, physique ou morale]


----------



## Sushiwa (7 Décembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Qui est Mac ? [rappel : un Mac est un ordinateur, pas une personne, physique ou morale]



Un Mac infaillible. Tu n'as pas reconnu MacGyver ?


----------



## nicoplanet (7 Décembre 2009)

Ma chère et tendre m'a offert la Magic Mouse aujourd'hui ! Je l'utilise depuis ce matin avec bonheur : jolie, agréable, suffisamment rapide... bref, satisfait pour le moment. 

Petite question annexe (peut-être a-t-elle déjà été traité ?) : quel logiciel me conseillez-vous ?
Bettertouch ou Mouse Wizard ?

Apparemment, Mouse Wizard souffre de quelques bugs, aléatoires, mais évolue vite (version 5 !).
Pour Bettertouch, les avis sont plus "stables", mais a priori, il est moins ergonomie / simple à utiliser...

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## bompi (7 Décembre 2009)

Sushiwa a dit:


> Un Mac infaillible. Tu n'as pas reconnu MacGyver ?


Ce n'est pas ma génération


----------



## Emmanuel94 (7 Décembre 2009)

j'avoue que je la trouve très belle, mais est elle plus agréable que l'ancien modèle, je me fiche de la consommation des piles (de toute manière j'ai des piles rechargeables), mais comme j'avais été très déçu par la Mighty Mouse, je ne voudrai pas acheter un truc qui va pourrir au fond de mon placard.


----------



## bompi (7 Décembre 2009)

Dans ce cas, une seule solution : l'essayer.

En ce moment, j'utilise les deux : la Magic M. au boulot et la Mighty M. à la maison [j'ai ressorti cette dernière de son placard dans lequel elle végétait depuis des mois, car je la trouve enfin utilisable]. La Magic M. est moins grosse donc correspond mieux à _ma_ main.
Si tu as une grosse paluche, tu risques de trouver la Magic M trop petite, par exemple.


----------



## mika79 (7 Décembre 2009)

Super les gars, chez nous au Luxembourg la Magic Mouse n'est pas disponible depuis sa mise en vente. Ca fait tout de meme long l'attente pour une souris Oo


----------



## Emmanuel94 (7 Décembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Dans ce cas, une seule solution : l'essayer.
> 
> En ce moment, j'utilise les deux : la Magic M. au boulot et la Mighty M. à la maison [j'ai ressorti cette dernière de son placard dans lequel elle végétait depuis des mois, car je la trouve enfin utilisable]. La Magic M. est moins grosse donc correspond mieux à _ma_ main.
> Si tu as une grosse paluche, tu risques de trouver la Magic M trop petite, par exemple.



Tu as raison... mais l'essayer en condition réelle sous entend d'en faire l'acquisition.... c'est là que j'hésite., je vais tenter de passer à l'Apple Store du Louvre....


----------



## Elesthor (7 Décembre 2009)

> Tu as raison... mais l'essayer en condition réelle sous entend d'en faire l'acquisition.... c'est là que j'hésite., je vais tenter de passer à l'Apple Store du Louvre....



Ouai >< c'est ça le pire avec apple, tu te rends dans l'apple store du coin, tu te dis "Allons regarder les iPod" et tu repars 2 h plus tard avec un macbook sans comprendre ce qui a bien pu se passer  =P


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Décembre 2009)

Gros soucis !

1) Le niveau de la batterie est subitement passé de plus de 50% à 18% (alors que je ne les ai changées qu'il y a 4 jours)

2) J'a été victime par 2 fois de déconnexion de la souris, ce qui m'a obligé à ressortir à chaque fois la Mighy Mouse de sa boîte pour reconnecter la Magic Mouse.

3) au gré des extinctions/allumage de la Magic Mouse pour essayer de résoudre ce problème de connexion le niveau de batterie a joué au yoyo, remontant subitement à 23% avant de retomber à 9%, et ça en l'espace de quelques minutes. J'ai changé les piles et mis l'autre jeu de piles rechargeables. Pour l'instant, RAS.

Je précise que ce ne me le faisait pas du tout avec les piles livrées d'origine. Donc je subodore que le problème vient des piles rechargeables que j'utilise.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une explication ?


----------



## choumou (8 Décembre 2009)

Ha oui c'est fort possible, as tu essayé avec des piles neuves non rechargeable pour voir.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Décembre 2009)

Non. Mais si j'ai trop de problème avec ces piles, je reviendrai aux piles non rechargeables.


----------



## Poleri (9 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Non. Mais si j'ai trop de problème avec ces piles, je reviendrai aux piles non rechargeables.



Personnellement, je n'utilise pas de piles rechargeables (désolé pour l'environnement, mais bon...) car ces dernières durent nettement plus longtemps que leurs homologues rechargeables.
Après, peut-être que je me trompe, mais c'est l'impression que cela me donne.


----------



## Flav2104 (9 Décembre 2009)

Vous ne trouvez pas que dans google map en zoomant avec la "roulette" de la magic mouse c'est vraiment trop sensible et ingérable???

merci


----------



## LarryParis (9 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'en avait acheté 2 : une pour mon père, une pour moi.
Après avoir testé la mienne, mon père n'a pas adhéré.
*J'en revends donc 1 dans le carton d'emballage jamais ouvert, garantie 1 an.*
Vu qu'elle n'a jamais été ouverte et qu'elle est difficile à trouver, je la revends 69  (c'est compréhensible car c'est comme si vous l'aviez sortit d'un Apple Store sauf que vous rendez service à un usager ^^)
Me contacter par MP pour fixer un RDV.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2009)

LarryParis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'en avait acheté 2 : une pour mon père, une pour moi.
> Après avoir testé la mienne, mon père n'a pas adhéré.
> *J'en revends donc 1 dans le carton d'emballage jamais ouvert, garantie 1 an.*
> ...



Pour les petites annonces, c'est ici.


----------



## choumou (9 Décembre 2009)

HHOOOUUUURRRRAAA!!!!!! 

Je l'ai reçus, vraiment agréable, seul un petit bémol, le clic est plus bruyant que la sur la MM, mais ça va je vais survivre. Vu que je suis sous 10.5.8 je n'ai pas le droit à l'inertie mais grâce à la combine de MacG, je l'ai.

Une petite question, est-il possible d'avoir l'état de la batterie dans la barre des menus?


----------



## TiteLine (9 Décembre 2009)

Préférences système --> Bluetooth --> afficher l'état Bluetooth dans la barre des menus.

En passant la souris sur les appareils connectés, on a l'indicateur de charge restante. En revanche, impossible de l'avoir directement comme pour l'indicateur de charge d'un laptop.


----------



## choumou (9 Décembre 2009)

Merci, effectivement j'ai déjà mis "afficher l'état Bluetooth dans la barre des menus", donc impossible de l'avoir directement, dommage.


----------



## TiteLine (9 Décembre 2009)

choumou a dit:


> Merci, effectivement j'ai déjà mis "afficher l'état Bluetooth dans la barre des menus", donc impossible de l'avoir directement, dommage.



J'ai dit impossible mais je n'en sais rien. Pour le moment, je n'ai juste rien trouvé d'autre .


EDIT : retour à la maison et démarrage de l'iMac avec la Magic Mouse qui était éteinte : il lui faut nettement plus de temps pour être détectée et opérationnelle avec les accus qu'avec le premier jeu de piles.


----------



## Aleo (11 Décembre 2009)

Petit nouveau et déjà des trucs a dire.

Voilà ce que je pense de la magic mouse.

Positif:
- Design (normal c'est mac vous allez dire)
- La face tactile qui est bien réussi et assez efficace (c'est aussi un problème pour moi)

Négatif:
- Venant de changer récemment de pc à mac il me faut deux boutons sur la souris
Il m'arrive souvent en faisant un click gauche de faire un click droit car j'ai un doigt qui traine sur la souris.
- Je trouve que la souris traine un peu (meme en mettant la vitesse au max dans les préférences) et qu'il y a un genre d'effet élastique (la souris arrive après avoir stoppé le mouvement).
- Les piles ne dure pas très longtemps (les piles qui étaient fournies avec la souris ont perdues plus de 30% en moins d'une semaine)
- Je ne la trouve pas très précise dans le déplacement (ca vient peut être du bluetooth), ou j'ai peut être des perturbations de signal entre la souris et le mac

Pour résumer, j'ai repris l'ancienne souris que j'avais sur mon PC (avec un fil) et je trouve que ca va beaucoup mieux dans les déplacement de la souris (plus précis et plus rapide), mais il a fallu que j'installe les drivers microsoft (ouais je sais c'est pas bien, mais les habitudes ont la vie dure  )

Bon j'espère que le petit nouveau à pas été trop méchant avec cette magnifique souris mais qui pour l'instant ne m'a pas convaincu.


----------



## gildas1 (11 Décembre 2009)

nouvelle version de bettertoochtool 

ça roxxxx


----------



## corloane (12 Décembre 2009)

Une question, je veux être sûr avant de me lancer dans cet achat, la magic mouse, elle est compatible avec 10.5.4? :rose: je n'ai pas très bien compris ce qu'ils mettent sur la boutique Apple, veux pas avoir de déception


----------



## TiteLine (12 Décembre 2009)

Il me semble avoir lu qu'il fallait avoir la version 10,5,8 de Leopard pour pouvoir l'utiliser.

Maintenant, si tu es en 10,5,4 , ton système n'est pas à jour et il suffit d'appliquer la combo 10,5,8 pour éventuellement utiliser la Magic Mouse et surtout être à jour. (je dis bien si, car j'ignore si tu es en 10,5,4 ou 10,5,8)


----------



## choumou (12 Décembre 2009)

corloane a dit:


> Une question, je veux être sûr avant de me lancer dans cet achat, la magic mouse, elle est compatible avec 10.5.4? :rose: je n'ai pas très bien compris ce qu'ils mettent sur la boutique Apple, veux pas avoir de déception



ben c'est marqué sur le site: "Mac OS X v10.5.8 ou ultérieur avec la mise à jour du logiciel Wireless Mouse 1.0".
Par contre quelle est l'intérêt de pas mettre à jour son OS.

edit: grilled par Enrin, RRRaahhh

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h47 ----------

Alors voila, tu fait ma mise à jour en 10.5.8 ensuite tu installe la mise à jour Wireless Mouse 1.0, et c'est bon.
Sache que sous léopard tu n'a pas l'inertie, mais il y a une astuce pour l'avoir.


----------



## corloane (12 Décembre 2009)

choumou a dit:


> ben c'est marqué sur le site: "Mac OS X v10.5.8 ou ultérieur avec la mise à jour du logiciel Wireless Mouse 1.0".
> Par contre quelle est l'intérêt de pas mettre à jour son OS.
> 
> edit: grilled par Enrin, RRRaahhh
> ...



et il n'y a pas mùoyen sans la mise à jour? (en ce moment mon système est stable et je préférerais qu'il le reste si tu vois ce que je veux dire )


----------



## choumou (12 Décembre 2009)

corloane a dit:


> et il n'y a pas mùoyen sans la mise à jour? (en ce moment mon système est stable et je préférerais qu'il le reste si tu vois ce que je veux dire )



Ha non désolé je ne comprend pas, la 10.5.8 est très stable, par définition les mise à jours sont faites pour améliorer l'OS pas pour le dégrader.:mouais:


----------



## bompi (12 Décembre 2009)

Sauf réel problème d'incompatibilité de pilote/périphérique, il n'y a pas de bonne raison de rester en 10.5.4.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (15 Décembre 2009)

je suis passé à l'Apple Store du Louvre, il y a avait plein de magic mouse... donc je suis reparti avec une petite souris.

je l'ai connectée à mon MBA.

Les plus : elle est bien meilleure que ma Mighty Mouse, plus légère, plus réactive, et le désign est superbe.

les moins : par rapport à la MM rien, mais c'est une souris pour travailler et pour surfer, pas pour jouer... donc les gamers seront obligés à mon sens de prendre un autre modèle.

Sa taille présente de surcroît l'intérêt d'être plus transportable que son ainée. 

Elle reste chère, mais compte tenu du design et du caractère novateur de ce périphérique, pour une fois, les 69 &#8364; ne sont pas exorbitants, surtout par rapport à l'ancienne MM qui ne m'avait pas convainu


----------



## Damze (15 Décembre 2009)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> je suis passé à l'Apple Store du Louvre, il y a avait plein de magic mouse... donc je suis reparti avec une petite souris.



Attends, tu as réussi à en avoir une ? Merde je croyais qu'elle étaient en rupture de stock et qu'en plus il y avait des problèmes au niveau de l'usine de production.
Je l'ai commandé hier, et d'après Apple, je la recevrai au plus tard le 7 janvier 2010...J'ai cassé ma mighty en +, j'en besoin de la magic >< !


----------



## BIBITCHE (15 Décembre 2009)

Avec le nouvelle imac 27 que je viens d'acquerir, la magic mouse est une pure merveille de technologie!!
a recommander.


----------



## !mac (15 Décembre 2009)

Je reviens du Store, celui à côté du Musée..
Vers 17h30, je dirais un stock d'une bonne dizaine, du moins visible,
à noter qu'une poignée de mulots sont disposés vers l'entrée, dans l'espace
"achats express" un truc du genre..
Un bon accessoire, très agréable, même si j'avais rien contre la MM..

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Baracca (16 Décembre 2009)

On vient de me l'acheter pour que le papa Noel me l'apporte 

Donc , pas possible de la tester avant


----------



## Fìx (16 Décembre 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> On vient de me l'acheter pour que le papa Noel me l'apporte
> 
> Donc , pas possible de la tester avant



Moi je sais pas pourquoi, mais j'la vois bien au pied du sapin c't'année aussi!  

Pourtant c'est pas faute de prévenir le vieux barbu que j'préférai ma bonne vieille Mighty! :rateau: Enfin bon, si elle est là j'cracherai pas dessus quand même!^^ À mon chez moi ce serait moins grave de la posséder qu'à mon travail.


----------



## BIBITCHE (16 Décembre 2009)

j'ai la magic mouse et je peux vous dire que c'est une pure merveille de technologie!
A recommander.


----------



## Elesthor (17 Décembre 2009)

> A recommander



Si tu en as déjà une à quoi bon re-commander ?

Bon ok c'est dénué de drolerie ....


----------



## gildas1 (17 Décembre 2009)

Elesthor a dit:


> Si tu en as déjà une à quoi bon re-commander ?
> 
> Bon ok c'est dénué de drolerie ....



ben parce qu'il a 2 mains comme tout le monde





ok je sors


----------



## chafpa (18 Décembre 2009)

Elesthor a dit:


> Si tu en as déjà une à quoi bon re-commander ?
> 
> Bon ok c'est dénué de drolerie ....


Quand on aime, on ne compte pas 

OK, je sors moi aussi


----------



## choumou (18 Décembre 2009)

Non non sortez pas les gars, un peu d'humour ne fais pas de mal....

------> QUOI moi aussi je dois sortir.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (19 Décembre 2009)

Hi,

J'utilise la Magic Mouse depuis novembre... et c'est génial !! quel objet technologique !! on dirait qu'elle vient du futur !

Seul inconvénient les tapis de souris à revêtement granuleux sont à proscrire... ça fait un bruit insupportable lors du glissé...

J'utilise un tapis souris mini Steelseries... ultra-plat c'est que du bonheur...


----------



## Johannès (19 Décembre 2009)

c'est clair que c'est une bonne souris, le tactile est génial

son seul défaut : ses patins sur toute la longueur, résultat : elle glisse très mal !


----------



## chafpa (19 Décembre 2009)

Johannès a dit:


> son seul défaut : ses patins sur toute la longueur, résultat : elle glisse très mal !


Faut investir dans un tapic adhoc et elle glissera très bien


----------



## Johannès (20 Décembre 2009)

j'ai un tapis de gamer et elle glisse beaucoup moins bien que ma logitech VX Nano


----------



## bompi (20 Décembre 2009)

Ce serait plutôt le genre de souris sans tapis.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2009)

Tout à fait.


----------



## BIBITCHE (20 Décembre 2009)

C'est vrai qui lui faut un bon tapi mais une fois paré c'est super comme technologie je la Re-commande LOL


----------



## TiteLine (20 Décembre 2009)

Je plussoie avec bompi et iDuck.

Je l'utilise sans tapis depuis le début et aucun problème. Elle s'est parfaitement adaptée à la surface de mon bureau.


----------



## BIBITCHE (20 Décembre 2009)

Mon bureau est en verre trempé il me faut donc un tapis car sinon la magic mouse ne marche pas.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2009)

Change de bureau.


----------



## BIBITCHE (20 Décembre 2009)

Pas trés économique... LOL


----------



## mss (20 Décembre 2009)

BIBITCHE a dit:


> Pas trés économique... LOL



bonjour

je pense pour ma part le terme d'économie lorsque l'on achète un Mac n'a pas lieu d'etre non ?


----------



## Hesp (20 Décembre 2009)

Alors, elle tourne sous windows vista... Testé en // avec ma G7, 

Globallement il me faut plus de mouvement avec ma mg pour parcourrir mon écran 27''


----------



## chafpa (20 Décembre 2009)

mss a dit:


> je pense pour ma part le terme d'économie lorsque l'on achète un Mac n'a pas lieu d'etre non ?


Je ne suis humblement pas de ton avis 

J'ai lorgné depuis fort longtemps vers les Mac mais vu leurs prix, j'ai continué à assembler mes tours de PC jusque maintenant où l'arrivée des imac cuvée 2009 a fait chuter les prix, c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire, et j'ai réalisé mon envie de Mac il y a une semaine exactement 

Apprécier un matériel ou une technologie est une chose mais jeter l'argent par les fenêtres  surtout en ces temps ....


----------



## mss (20 Décembre 2009)

chafpa a dit:


> Je ne suis humblement pas de ton avis
> 
> J'ai lorgné depuis fort longtemps vers les Mac mais vu leurs prix, j'ai continué à assembler mes tours de PC jusque maintenant où l'arrivée des imac cuvée 2009 a fait chuter les prix, c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire, et j'ai réalisé mon envie de Mac il y a une semaine exactement
> 
> Apprécier un matériel ou une technologie est une chose mais jeter l'argent par les fenêtres  surtout en ces temps ....



bonsoir

désolé je me suis mal exprimé je ne parlais pas du bureau en verre trempé mais de la consommation des piles de la MG


----------



## chafpa (20 Décembre 2009)

Dont acte


----------



## Baracca (28 Décembre 2009)

Magic déballée et connectée en moins de 1 minute 

C'est trop bon et en plus elle fonctionne a merveille avec le tapis de l'ancienne :tapis de souris Apple


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Décembre 2009)

Apple : troisième fabricant de souris aux États-Unis



> Bien entendu, Apple doit ces excellents résultats à la Magic Mouse qui se vend comme des petits pains. Deux mois après sa commercialisation, Apple peine toujours à répondre à la demande. Sur lApple Store, elle est annoncée avec un délai dexpédition de lordre de 7 à 10 jours.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

Johannès a dit:


> j'ai un tapis de gamer et elle glisse beaucoup moins bien que ma logitech VX Nano



ouais c'est vrai qu'elle glisse moins bien que la plupart des logitech que j'ai eu

d'ou mon hesitation encore a la prendre

sur un bureau sans tapis, la glisse est plutot bruyante


----------



## TiteLine (30 Décembre 2009)

Tout dépend vraiment de la matière du bureau.
Je l'utilise sans tapis, elle glisse très bien et n'est absolument pas bruyante


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Décembre 2009)

Enrin a dit:


> Tout dépend vraiment de la matière du bureau.
> Je l'utilise sans tapis, elle glisse très bien et n'est absolument pas bruyante



Idem.


----------



## choumou (30 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Idem.



Idem (Bis)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

vous avez quoi comme bureau ?

bois ? contreplaqué ?


sur du verre, c'est moyen

ou alors faut que je trouve un bon tapis


----------



## choumou (30 Décembre 2009)

Moi j'ai ça en noir, mais peut-être que c'est moi qui est des problèmes d'audition.


----------



## iluro_64 (30 Décembre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> vous avez quoi comme bureau ?
> 
> bois ? contreplaqué ?
> 
> ...



J'ai du contreplaqué (épaisseur 19 mm je crois), recouvert d'un revêtement plastique autocollant dont al marque très connue m'échappe, imitant un marbre blanc veiné de gris.  

Ça glisse tout à fait bien. 
Et ça ne fait pas de bruit. :love::love::love:


----------



## landry (30 Décembre 2009)

Un défaut qui n'est pas répertorié...
Et qui peut-être ne touche que ma magic-mouse...

Le clic à gauche ne pose aucun problème sur toute la surface gauche de la souris,
même au bord...
Par contre à droite, dés que je clique au bord, ça ne clique pas...

Pb mécanique de Ma souris...
Ou bien problème général ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> J'ai du contreplaqué (épaisseur 19 mm je crois), recouvert d'un revêtement plastique autocollant dont al marque très connue m'échappe, imitant un marbre blanc veiné de gris.
> 
> Ça glisse tout à fait bien.
> Et ça ne fait pas de bruit. :love::love::love:




les 2 plaques qui servent de patins à la magic doivent pas aimer le verre alors :rose:


----------



## iluro_64 (30 Décembre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> les 2 plaques qui servent de patins à la magic doivent pas aimer le verre alors :rose:



N'ayant pas d'expérience sur la question, je ne peux que faire des supputations. Dans doute l'opacité du verre est-elle pour quelque chose pour une moins bonne réflexion du signal laser.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h55 ----------




landry a dit:


> Un défaut qui n'est pas répertorié...
> Et qui peut-être ne touche que ma magic-mouse...
> 
> Le clic à gauche ne pose aucun problème sur toute la surface gauche de la souris,
> ...



Pas de problème de ce côté-la. Les clicks droite et gauche sont nets, clairs et précis.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> vous avez quoi comme bureau ?
> 
> bois ? contreplaqué ?
> 
> ...



Bois (pin massif vernis)



iluro_64 a dit:


> Pas de problème de ce côté-la. Les clicks droite et gauche sont nets, clairs et précis.



Idem.

Et comme avec la Mighty Mouse il faut lever légèrement le doigt gauche pour faire le clic droit.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> N'ayant pas d'expérience sur la question, je ne peux que faire des supputations. Dans doute l'opacité du verre est-elle pour quelque chose pour une moins bonne réflexion du signal laser.
> 
> .



je parlais plutot de la glisse physique de la souris

par rapport aux 2 plaques qui servent de patins, je pense que ca fait pas bon menage avec certaines surfaces


----------



## iluro_64 (31 Décembre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> je parlais plutot de la glisse physique de la souris
> 
> par rapport aux 2 plaques qui servent de patins, je pense que ca fait pas bon menage avec certaines surfaces



Je réitérerai autrement : le verre n'est peut-être pas un bon support pour glisser. Et j'ajouterai que comme je n'ai pas d'expérience à propos du verre, il ne s'agit que de supputation ! :rateau:


----------



## choumou (31 Décembre 2009)

Bon en parlant de verre, je vais m'en servir un , allez *bonne année à tous*


----------



## iluro_64 (31 Décembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et comme avec la Mighty Mouse il faut lever légèrement le doigt gauche pour faire le clic droit.



Ah bon !, c'est fatiguant à ce point-là ? Si oui, ma souris magique est vraiment magique, je n'ai pas du tout l'impression de faire des efforts !   


Bonne année à toutes les Magic Mouse 

Et pour les grincheux meilleurs vux à tous


----------



## chafpa (1 Janvier 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> ma souris magique est vraiment magique, je n'ai pas du tout l'impression de faire des efforts !



Moi non plus 

Bonne année à tous les heureux possesseurs de la Magic Mouse et aux autres membres de ce forum et à leurs proches


----------



## hairquatercut (1 Janvier 2010)

mxmac a dit:


> Testeur en main un micro-onde fait moins d'onde dans une pièce qu'un téléphone portable et l'agitation continue 2 minutes hors du four ... une souris c'est mettre la main dans le four en arche a la longue ...




Pour tester la bonne étanchéité d'un m-o, il suffit de mettre son iphone dans le m-o (sans mettre le m-o en marche - pour les distraits) et d'appeler son portable à partir d'un autre téléphone, il ne doit pas sonner, ce test est imparable.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h53 ----------




PER180H a dit:


> *En fait l'agitation continue*... tant que le plat est chaud :rateau:. J'espère qu'elle dure plus de 120s d'ailleurs, sinon, y'a intérêt à manger vite !



et oui et ce jusqu'à -273,15°K 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h59 ----------




ianos a dit:


> bah surtout par ce côté illogique de vendre un produit pas vert...



J'ai peint mes piles en vert, pour rentrer dans le pc :love:
(pc: politiquement correct pour les ignares)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h04 ----------




choumou a dit:


> 1) Je ne voit pas l'intérêt, je râlé déjà avec la *MX révolution*, quand plus de batterie il faut la recharger sur le socle et donc plus de souris, le mieux étant comme la précisé Enrin des piles rechargeable.



Quand je me repose, ça m'arrive, je mets la mienne à brouter du courant sur le chargeur.


----------



## Nicosun (15 Janvier 2010)

Tout d'abords meilleurs voeux 

Pendant les fêtes de fin d'années, j'ai eu la bonne surprise d'avoir le feu vert pour passer toute l'entreprise sur snow léopard, j'attendais certaines options sur le serveur avec impatience bref du coup j'ai fais un nouvel essai de la Magic Mouse qui attendais son heure depuis presque 2 mois. Et bien maintenant, couplé à Better Touch Tool, ma razer pro clic vient de prendre sagement la place de la souris de secours. 

Des dizaines de fonctions disponibles, le pointeur se trouve très rapide et le défilement avec impulsion est très bien, après quelques jours d'utilisation j'ai même pu rajouter quelques gestuelles du coup j'ai une dizaine de commandes


----------



## Baracca (16 Janvier 2010)

Une nouvelle version d'iSat Pro est disponible et elle intègre la capacité restante de la batterie de la souris utilisée, pour ceux que cela intéressent


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Janvier 2010)

Baracca a dit:


> Une nouvelle version d'iSat Pro est disponible et elle intègre la capacité restante de la batterie de la souris utilisée, pour ceux que cela intéressent



Oui, tout comme avant avec la Mighthy. Bien pratique.


----------



## electricpolaris (17 Janvier 2010)

painauchocolat a dit:


> les 2 plaques qui servent de patins à la magic doivent pas aimer le verre alors :rose:




En fait si si c'est le truc promo, ça marche sur le verre


----------



## chafpa (18 Janvier 2010)

Baracca a dit:


> Une nouvelle version d'iSat Pro est disponible et elle intègre la capacité restante de la batterie de la souris utilisée, pour ceux que cela intéressent


Impecc. Merci


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Février 2010)

Après 41 jours d'utilisation de la souris magique (un peu fort le magique), remplacement des piles d'origine usées de 99% à 10% après le message d'alerte, par des accus d'une capacité de 2500 mA/h, notés "usés" à 66%.


----------



## gildas1 (6 Février 2010)

je sais pas si c'est moi mais j'ai l'impression que cette magic consomme plus que mon ancienne souris...

Pour ma part investissement dans un chargeur


----------



## choumou (6 Février 2010)

Je confirme, elle consomme beaucoup plus que d'autres. Par contre j'aurai du mal à revenir à une souris "normale".:rateau:


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Février 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Je confirme, elle consomme beaucoup plus que d'autres. Par contre j'aurai du mal à revenir à une souris "normale".:rateau:



Évidemment !

Du point de vue consommation, la Migthy Mouse, que j'avais avant, avait tenu 61 jours avec la pile livrée. Ensuite, avec les accus de 2500 mA/h, la durée fut en moyenne de 28 jours.


----------



## chafpa (6 Février 2010)

Quel chargeur/accus ?

Elle est jolie mais cela commence à me fatiguer de changer mes piles tous les mois et c'est pourtant des AAA que je mets


----------



## bompi (6 Février 2010)

Les piles rechargeables ne sont pas bien adaptées, en effet.


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Février 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Quel chargeur/accus ?
> 
> Elle est jolie mais cela commence à me fatiguer de changer mes piles tous les mois et c'est pourtant des AAA que je mets



Piles AAA ou piles AA ?


----------



## chafpa (7 Février 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Piles AAA ou piles AA ?


AA, autant pour moi. Les AAA sont des LR03.

Bon oeil * iluro_64*


----------



## planeteapple (7 Février 2010)

Je viens de recevoir mon imac et je suis tres content de cette souris!!!!par contre elle ne fonctionne pas sur tout type de support comme le vendeur me l'a dit(bureau en verre trempé noir.


----------



## Jerome017 (7 Février 2010)

Pas de soucis de piles moi ... 
J'ai toujours les piles d'origines depuis décembre .. Je l'ai utilisée sur mon MacBook Pro et maintenant, ça fait une semaine que je l'utilise sur mon Mini, les piles sont à 61% .. Je sais pas ce que vous faites avec moi 
Par contre, j'ai une tâche bleue en dessous du plastique blanc, et ça, je sais pas ce que s'est ... :/


----------



## choumou (7 Février 2010)

Jerome017 a dit:


> ...Je sais pas ce que vous faites avec moi
> Par contre, j'ai une tâche bleue en dessous du plastique blanc, et ça, je sais pas ce que s'est ... :/



Je sais pas ce que tu fais avec, peut-être une incompatibilité avec certaines substances du corps...


----------



## Jerome017 (7 Février 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Je sais pas ce que tu fais avec, peut-être une incompatibilité avec certaines substances du corps...



Mdr, le jour où se sera bleu, je cours chez le docteur, je veux pas procréer des Schtroumfs moi 
Non, sérieusement, c'est vraiment bizarre comme truc, c'est en dessous du plastique blanc, c'est bleu ou gris foncé..
Je ferai une photo quand j'aurai pas la flemme de sortir mon appareil photo


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2010)

Le temps de l'annonce passé (fin octobre 2009), les questions ont désormais leur place sur le forum Périphériques...


----------

